# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  windows vs linux ........

## Santi

7 reasons why you should switch to ubuntu 10 from windows

download ubuntu from here

ubuntu installation

Ubuntu Alternatives to Windows Software





kazinja 10 12 kollam windows nte 98 me 2000 xp 7 thudangiya os kal upayogicha duranubavathil  ninnu manasilaya karyam 

1.virus ne pidikkan  computer time nte nalloru bhagam chilavakkendi varum ....antivirus install update ..puthiya antivirus crack serial no.. :Doh:  ithokke kazinju virus enthyaulum varum adikavum format cheyyenndi varum reinstall cheyendi varum ...pinne ithokke pedichu pala site lum pokan pediyaum memory card um usb okke kuthumbol sakala daivangalem vilikendem varum ...

2. etra nalla computer aayalum install cheythu first day ulla speed use cheynthorum kuranju kuranju varum ...load cheyyan edukkana time okke double aakum ...

3. enthokke pranjalum pavam Bill Gates ne duplicate sadanam vangi pattikunathil ulla kuttabodam ... :Huh:  manasill kuttabodam thoniyal  pinne ariyalo ... :Wink:  :Wink: ..kuttabodam matram alla athu illegal aanu bhaviyil chilappo niyama nadapadikal neridendi vannekkam ....(ente karyam aanu 7 um office um photoshop okke paisa koduthu vangi use cheyyunavaranu bakki ellarum ennu enakku ariyam )

angane aanu veroru os try cheythu nokkam ennu vachathu *ubuntu 10.10* .. :cheers:  :cheers: 

 advantages 

1.main advantage security aanu  antivirus virus  nte onnum avshyamilla ...

2.pinne ntfs file system pole fragment aavthondu use cheynthorum slow aavilla 

3. sambavam free aanu ...fast aanu ...stable aanu ... :Yes:   :Yes: 

ningal ennepole  pattu kelkkanaum cinema kananum browse cheyyanum matram  computer upayogikunna expert aanel ithu onnu try cheythu nokkunathu nannyirikkum ..... :Thnku: 

windows ningal upayogikunathnekkal better software allel same ithil available aanu

browse cheyyan mozila allel opera 
film kanan vlc 
ms office nu pakaram open office

valumakri : innu thanne windows ozivakki ithu install cheyyanam ennalla ...ningalkku windows maduthu thudangiyal consider cheyavunna nalla oru option aanu ubuntu ...

installing 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0GQeyaAyyE]YouTube - how to install Ubuntu easily, dual boot with VISTA / XP / Windows 7 hackpod.net[/ame]

----------


## ClubAns

*Linux is great..............*******

----------


## Warlord

FSF........ :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## samsha22

windows 7 here

----------


## E Y E M A X

Thanks for recommending ubuntu.......

----------


## UoB

Win 7  :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## wayanadan

*thaxxx santino*
*njan xp aanu use cheyyunne..*

----------


## Warlord

To run Windows programs in Linux, Wine software can be used. 

WineHQ - Run Windows applications on Linux, BSD, Solaris and Mac OS X

----------


## Santi

mashu linux aanu use cheyunathu ennu thonunnu ...vere  linux users undo ??

----------


## Warlord

> mashu linux aanu use cheyunathu ennu thonunnu ...vere  linux users undo ??



veetil linux.. officil windows.. :Tongue:

----------


## Santi

> veetil linux.. officil windows..


etha version .... :Confused:

----------


## Warlord

> etha version ....



10.04....... :Chinese:

----------


## Santi

> 10.04.......


strong alle ... :Yahoo:

----------


## Warlord

> strong alle ...


sambhavam kollam... programs okke nalla speedil oodikolum.... pakshe ippozhum kooduthal pathyam windows anu...... :Whistle:

----------


## Laleattan

Xp & 7............

----------


## Santi

> sambhavam kollam... programs okke nalla speedil oodikolum.... pakshe ippozhum kooduthal pathyam windows anu......


njan ubuntu irangiya time il onnu matti nokkiyirunnu ...annu pakshe drivers kittan bdhimuttayirunnu ...net speed illathondu software okke download cheyanum padu ...paksh ippo ellam improve cheythu ...sambavam super aayi... :Giveup:

----------


## MalluSingh

Officil Vista!!! Veettil 7!!!

----------


## Warlord

Mac Os upayogikuna aarelum undo..

----------


## Santi

thread nte peru matre alkaru vayichu nokkanullo .. :Doh:  ellarum vannu xp 7 vista ennu paranju povanallo ......peru mattam .....

----------


## Santi

> Mac Os upayogikuna aarelum undo..


sathan undu verem kore peru kanum....multimedia yil work cheyyana adika perum mac aayirikkum.....

----------


## Samachayan

*1 month aayi Windows 7 aanu use cheyyunnathu..............*

----------


## nasrani

veetilum officlum xp..................

----------


## Sameer

> thread nte peru matre alkaru vayichu nokkanullo .. ellarum vannu xp 7 vista ennu paranju povanallo ......peru mattam .....


 thread thanne angu mattiyalo  :cheers:  oru action edukkan kothiyakunnu  :Wub:

----------


## Warlord

> thread thanne angu mattiyalo  oru action edukkan kothiyakunnu



vannalo vanamala...  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Santi

> thread thanne angu mattiyalo  oru action edukkan kothiyakunnu


poda ithu samrajytha moorachi billgates nethire ulla thread aanu ..sakhavu a r omal nte support undu ... :Essen:

----------


## Tribes

Win Xpilek onnum Varilla ellam user friendly

----------


## Sameer

> poda ithu samrajytha moorachi billgates nethire ulla thread aanu ..sakhavu a r omal nte support undu ...


 da nna ? ?  :Vedi:   oru Mod ne "Da: ennu vlichal action edukkan pattumo ennu njan onnu thappi nokkatte  :Rolleyes:  vidilla njaan

----------


## Santi

> da nna ? ?   oru Mod ne "Da: ennu vlichal action edukkan pattumo ennu njan onnu thappi nokkatte  vidilla njaan


 :Ahupinne:  mod sir nte  takkali pettiyil etha os ??

----------


## Sameer

> mod sir nte takkali pettiyil etha os ??


 W7  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## Rayamanikyam

*Njan veetilum Officilum upayogikkunnathu Linux anu.....
Linux inte BOSS OS..........

www.bosslinux.in 

nammude swantham OS....a flavour of debian linux*

----------


## Rayamanikyam

*Free DVDs venemenullavar enne sameepikkuka.........*

----------


## Santi

> W7


original aano... :Blush:

----------


## Santi

> *Free DVDs venemenullavar enne sameepikkuka.........*


enakku oru 100 sony blank dvd venamayirunnu .... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sameer

> original aano...


 nee oru puthiya acct thudangi vacho  :Devil:

----------


## Santi

> nee oru puthiya acct thudangi vacho


ubuntu try cheythu nokkede .....7 nekkalum better aanu .... :Read:   ningale polethe software engineers okke ingane windown use cheythal pinne sada users paranjittu karyam undo ..... :Nea:   :Nea:

----------


## Rayamanikyam

*




 Originally Posted by Santino


enakku oru 100 sony blank dvd venamayirunnu ....


njn paranjathu OS DVD yude karyama.....alla Blank DVD venel ithil keri register cheythu kizhakkotu thirinju irunnal mathi ....kittum....

www.nokkiirunnoippumkittum.com* 

 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Harry

> ubuntu try cheythu nokkede .....7 nekkalum better aanu .... ningale polethe software engineers okke ingane windown use cheythal pinne sada users paranjittu karyam undo .....


 
Linux maduthappol Windows aakki.  :Fight1:

----------


## Santi

> Linux maduthappol Windows aakki.


linux nu entha kozappam .... :Ahupinne:

----------


## Harry

> linux nu entha kozappam ....


work cheyyaan sukhamilla  :albino:

----------


## Rayamanikyam

> work cheyyaan sukhamilla


*windowsil work cheythu pettenu Linuxilekku varumbol kurachu budhimuttu thonnum...but kore use cheyyumbol ariyam ithanu secure......sourceil vare nammuku changes varutham.....powerful anu..thru Terminal...
*

----------


## Harry

> *windowsil work cheythu pettenu Linuxilekku varumbol kurachu budhimuttu thonnum...but kore use cheyyumbol ariyam ithanu secure......sourceil vare nammuku changes varutham.....powerful anu..thru Terminal...*


 
njan first use cheythathu Linux aanu. 2001-2004. pinneyaanu Windowsil work cheythathu

----------


## Santi

> njan first use cheythathu Linux aanu. 2001-2004. pinneyaanu Windowsil work cheythathu


antha kalathe linux okay ..teere user friendly aayirunilla ..njanum use cheythittundu ..ippo kalam mari katha mari...

----------


## LalSalam

My friend is using Ubuntu. Its a very Fine OS

----------


## Santi

screen shots of ubuntu 10.10

----------


## nryn

Njan around 3 years completely Linux il aayirunnu. 2009 il graphics card vaangiyappo, Windows 7 ilekku maari. Pandu randum switch cahiyumaayirunnu, but room mates athra comfortable alla randu OS thammil switch chaiyaan. Aadyam njan Ubuntu aayirunnu, pinne Linux Mint lekku maari, an Ubuntu derivative.

----------


## Samachayan

> screen shots of ubuntu 10.10


iniyum poratte......

----------


## Rayamanikyam

> njan first use cheythathu Linux aanu. 2001-2004. pinneyaanu Windowsil work cheythathu


*appozhathe linuxokke anganeya userfriendlye alla...njn use cheythu thudangiya samayathu Redhat 8 ayirunnu(in 2002)...ottum user friendlye alla.....kooduthal terminal vazhi ayirunu....but now that is not the case......Windowsine vellunna GUI undu.....*

----------


## nryn

> *appozhathe linuxokke anganeya userfriendlye alla...njn use cheythu thudangiya samayathu Redhat 8 ayirunnu(in 2002)...ottum user friendlye alla.....kooduthal terminal vazhi ayirunu....but now that is not the case......Windowsine vellunna GUI undu.....*


Exactly. 1-2 divasam upayogicha pinne vittu pokaan paadaanu.

----------


## nryn

Linux Mint nte review. With lots of screenshots. First time users nu pattiya OS aanu. Since they are based in Ireland, they have no legal issues in bundling MP3 codec and all. Thanks for the thread. Innu thanne ithu download chaiyanam.  

Linux Mint 10 Review | Desktop Linux Reviews

----------


## asish

njan home vist office xp.........

enikku 2 os ore samayam install cheyyunnathu kondu enthelum probs undonnu ariyanam illel ubuntu engine kittum ... vistayum ubuntu oru systethil apayogikkamonnum ariyanam....

enikkum windows maduthu thudangi...........

----------


## Santi

> Linux Mint nte review. With lots of screenshots. First time users nu pattiya OS aanu. Since they are based in Ireland, they have no legal issues in bundling MP3 codec and all. Thanks for the thread. Innu thanne ithu download chaiyanam.  
> 
> Linux Mint 10 Review | Desktop Linux Reviews


kollalo ...: :Innocent:

----------


## nryn

> njan home vist office xp.........
> 
> enikku 2 os ore samayam install cheyyunnathu kondu enthelum probs undonnu ariyanam illel ubuntu engine kittum ... vistayum ubuntu oru systethil apayogikkamonnum ariyanam....
> 
> enikkum windows maduthu thudangi...........


Oru prashnavum illaathe randu OS idaam. In fact Ubuntu/Mint can be installed like Windows application! In this case Linux performance may not be 100%, but it will help you to get used with Linux and uninstall easily if you are not satisfied.

----------


## sputnics

Linux..... :)

----------


## kallan pavithran

Thanks santino for this thread.

----------


## Santi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0GQeyaAyyE]YouTube - how to install Ubuntu easily, dual boot with VISTA / XP / Windows 7 hackpod.net[/ame]

----------


## nasrani

njan pandu kurachu naal linux use cheytitundu............annu oru sukham aayittu thonniyilla pinne windows mathram aaki

----------


## Aromal

Njan 4 varshamayi linux use cheyyunnu. Last one year aayi ubuntu . Orikkal use cheythal pinne windows lekku thirinju nokkilla.

----------


## Rambo

thanks santino...

----------


## Yuvaa

Thnkx Santini.....
*Win 7 kidu.....*

----------


## Saathan

Mac evide?   :rambo:

----------


## Santi

> Mac evide?


free software ne support cheyyan vendi thudangiyatha ..mac nu enthelum complaint undel para ..first page il idam ... :Read:

----------


## Saathan

> free software ne support cheyyan vendi thudangiyatha ..mac nu enthelum complaint undel para ..first page il idam ...


pinne parayam...

----------


## ParamasivaM

Windows xp thanne best... user friendly aanu... win 7 is also good in graphics areas,..

Ubuntu 10 use cheythittund... kollaam .. 
iam using win 7 now

----------


## Santi

> Windows xp thanne best... user friendly aanu... win 7 is also good in graphics areas,..
> 
> Ubuntu 10 use cheythittund... kollaam .. 
> iam using win 7 now


enthu user friendly ??  :Nea:   :Nea:

----------


## Warlord

> enthu user friendly ??



oraalde user friendly allallo vere oraalde........ :Dirol:

----------


## Santi

> oraalde user friendly allallo vere oraalde........


ennalum enthannu paranjoode.. :Dirol:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> enthu user friendly ??


Upayogikkaan eluppam... :Very Happy:

----------


## asish

> Njan 4 varshamayi linux use cheyyunnu. Last one year aayi ubuntu . Orikkal use cheythal pinne windows lekku thirinju nokkilla.


namukku voip call sof wears, skype ellam ee unbutuvil worku cheyyumonnu koodi ariyanam.........

----------


## asish

ee unbutu latest version osinu ebade kittum..........

----------


## Saaradhi

congratzz asish for 7k posts...............................

----------


## asish

> congratzz asish for 7k posts...............................


thnx........

arinjilla........

----------


## Santi

> namukku voip call sof wears, skype ellam ee unbutuvil worku cheyyumonnu koodi ariyanam.........


skype work cheyyum bakki okke etha .. :Ahupinne: 




> ee unbutu latest version osinu ebade kittum..........


ningal mint try cheythu nokku ..ubuntu based kurachoode user friendly aanu....

ningade computer 32 bit aano 64 bit aano ??

----------


## asish

> skype work cheyyum bakki okke etha ..
> 
> 
> 
> ningal mint try cheythu nokku ..ubuntu based kurachoode user friendly aanu....
> 
> ningade computer 32 bit aano 64 bit aano ??


i don't know........ i think 32... engine kandu pidikkum 32/64.....

----------


## asish

[QUOTE=Santino;2927938]skype work cheyyum bakki okke etha .. :Ahupinne: 


nattilekku call cheyyan pala voip soft wearsum undu athellam onnu ibade block cheyyumpol aduthathu thudangum.. athinokke patiyathu aakanam... allel harrye pole katilinnadiyil olikkendi varum..........  :Bball:

----------


## Aromal

> namukku voip call sof wears, skype ellam ee unbutuvil worku cheyyumonnu koodi ariyanam.........


skype work cheyyum......

g talk, chrome, opera ellam work aakum...

----------


## Free Thinker

*Njan LINUX aanu use cheyyunnathu......Officilum LINUX aanu........Iam very much comfortable.....*

----------


## ParamasivaM

ubuntu use cheyyumbol koode xp/win 7 use cheyyan pattumo ??

----------


## Free Thinker

> Njan 4 varshamayi linux use cheyyunnu. Last one year aayi ubuntu . Orikkal use cheythal pinne windows lekku thirinju nokkilla.


*Correct aanu.........Njanum kure varshamayittu LINUX aanu use cheyyunnathu........*

----------


## Free Thinker

> ubuntu use cheyyumbol koode xp/win 7 use cheyyan pattumo ??


*Pattum.........Windows xp/7 install cheythittu nettil keri ubuntu desktop version download cheythal mathi..........randum use cheyyam.........*

----------


## kiran

Windows.............

----------


## ParamasivaM

> *Pattum.........Windows xp/7 install cheythittu nettil keri ubuntu desktop version download cheythal mathi..........randum use cheyyam.........*


Ok....... :Cool:

----------


## Rahul07

am using windows 7 64bit 
it rockz ...........

----------


## Shankarannan

macinu entha kuzhappam
aarkkum athu vendee

----------


## Santi

Fun with Ubuntu.......




desktop cube ..another ubuntu feature ....oru cube pole multiple  sided desktop (work space) kittum ..oronilum oro application vachu work cheyyam ..otta click il apprathekkum ipparathekkum shift cheyyam..

use : office il fk browse cheyumbol oru side il office work nte application okke eduthu vachal aarelum pettannu vannal otta click il work lekku tirichu pokam ... :Giveup:

----------


## ParamasivaM

Oru poll idu... appo ariyaam aethaanu aalukalkku ishtam ennu....

----------


## Aromal

> Fun with Ubuntu.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desktop cube ..another ubuntu feature ....oru cube pole multiple  sided desktop (work space) kittum ..oronilum oro application vachu work cheyyam ..otta click il apprathekkum ipparathekkum shift cheyyam..
> 
> use : office il fk browse cheyumbol oru side il office work nte application okke eduthu vachal aarelum pettannu vannal otta click il work lekku tirichu pokam ...


njan ithu kandittillallo..

enganeya ithu edukkunne

----------


## Leader

communist santino...  :Laughing: 

nalloru population use cheythu thudangumbol virus okke vannolum... ithippo ubuntu-vinu virus undakkiyal engane spread cheyyikkan pattum.

----------


## Santi

> communist santino... 
> 
> nalloru population use cheythu thudangumbol virus okke vannolum... ithippo ubuntu-vinu virus undakkiyal engane spread cheyyikkan pattum.


engane nokkiyalum windows nte atra  vulnerable alla.....desktop il koravanalle ullu web servers 60% linux based aanu ...athilum virus affect cheyanillallo....\\:D/\\:D/

----------


## Santi

> njan ithu kandittillallo..
> 
> enganeya ithu edukkunne


thazethe taskbar il right corner il trash nte aduthu naalu kalli kanam ....orornnum click cheyhal oro desktop aayi use cheyyam 

ctrl+al+ ->  adichal mari mari varum ....

allel windows key + E adichal kanam ....

athinu 3d  effect kodukkanel 

system -> prefernce ->compizconfig -> desktop 

 menu il desktop cube &  rotate cube click cheyya

----------


## Santi

*ubuntu empathy* 



 google talk yahoo chat face book  chat msn thudangi sakala gulabi instant message kalum support cheyunna software ....oro ac nte user name um password um set cheythal ellathum orumichu work cheyyam ..separate aayi google chat um yahoo onnum install cheyyem venda... :Yes:  ithu ubuntu nte koode thanne varunna facility aanu ...

----------


## rajivnedungadi

linux is a good OS than windows

----------


## rajivnedungadi

You can get linux from the following link:

eBay Seller: taurusoft.india: Laptops Computer Peripherals, Books Magazines items on eBay India

----------


## Leader

> engane nokkiyalum windows nte atra  vulnerable alla.....desktop il koravanalle ullu web servers 60% linux based aanu ...athilum virus affect cheyanillallo....\\:D/\\:D/


avide virus illa ennu urappano? servers enthayalum striclty secured ayirikkum... 

anyways I can't deny MS, my bread.  :Smile:

----------


## Santi

> avide virus illa ennu urappano? servers enthayalum striclty secured ayirikkum... 
> 
> anyways I can't deny MS, my bread.


personal use nu(browsing ,audio,video) ippo  ubuntu polethe os aanu best ...ippo ellam online based alle  athum linux lekku switch cheyyan aalkare preipikkum ....

----------


## Leader

> personal use nu(browsing ,audio,video) ippo  ubuntu polethe os aanu best ...ippo ellam online based alle  athum linux lekku switch cheyyan aalkare preipikkum ....


enikku enthaayalum pattilla, office use-num njan ente personal laptop use cheyyendi varum...

----------


## Santi

> enikku enthaayalum pattilla, office use-num njan ente personal laptop use cheyyendi varum...


.net il aano work cheyyane... :Shout:

----------


## Leader

> .net il aano work cheyyane...


sql server BI ... alpam .net-um undu?

machan entha paripadi...

----------


## Santi

> sql server BI ... alpam .net-um undu?
> 
> machan entha paripadi...


ippo prathekichu padipadi onnum illa ..fkiating aanu main...... :Whistle1: 

ee bi ennu apranjal data mining warehousing pole aale pattikana paripadi alle ??

----------


## Santi

*7 reasons why you should switch to ubuntu 10 from windows*


*1) More secure.*

As all of us know that linux is more secure as compare to windows, number of viruses and trojans is also very less in linux as compare to windows.Default firewall of linux is more secure than the one in windows, not allowing any other user to write system files rather than only root is also another reason for linux to be secure.

*2) More Faster in performance*

Linux is also faster in performance as compare to windows, linux system requirement is low and it works smooth on slow pcs

*3) Quick boot and shutdown*

This is another very cool feature of linux specially ubuntu that it boots up and shuts down very quickly (in 4 -5 Seconds) where windows take arround 20 – 30 seconds and it can take more time if you have lots of applications installed in windows and you shouldn’t want your computer to take minutes to get started and shut down

*4) Easy and quick application install*

Most of the flavors of linux specially ubuntu has provided much easy ways to install application.Although installing applications isn’t too difficult in windows but linux seems to be more easy because most of the important softwares are already in list.what we need to do is to just run a command of apt-get install with application name to install and it will do the rest.

*5) Stunning colors*

I have used most of the linux flavors (ubuntu,fedora and cent OD) and have realized that the colors of linux is just stunning as compare to windows, as i have multiple operating systems installed including windows and linux.i firstly booted up windows and use a wallpaper then i switch to linux with the same wallpapers.I was amazed with linux colors. .Linux colors are just stunning than windows,Windows 7 does have good colors but still unable to beat linux.

*6) Default Social networking client*

Gwibber, A social networking client in ubuntu is just awesome, it provides us with the option to add all of the social networks accounts (e.g. facebook, twitter, digg and friendfeed) at a single place and then enjoy,Whereas in windows we have to search for the social networking client or we need to use browser to access social network client.

*7) All in One Chat application*

Ubuntu has an All in one chat application install by defaut, giving us convienience to add all the chat accounts (MSN,Yahoo,Gmail and even facebook) in one application and then we can enjoy chat,file sharing and other cool features,If we have a look on windows then we have to download all the messengers seperately, there are some all in one chat applications available for windows but they aren’t that much efficient as application in ubuntu is.

----------


## Leader

> ippo prathekichu padipadi onnum illa ..fkiating aanu main......
> 
> ee bi ennu apranjal data mining warehousing pole aale pattikana paripadi alle ??


 :Laughing:  thanne thanne...

ningal evideya work cheythirunnathu? satyam parayilla enna prathnja eduthittundo?  :Smile:

----------


## ClubAns

> *7 reasons why you should switch to ubuntu 10 from windows*
> 
> 
> *1) More secure.*
> 
> As all of us know that linux is more secure as compare to windows, number of viruses and trojans is also very less in linux as compare to windows.Default firewall of linux is more secure than the one in windows, not allowing any other user to write system files rather than only root is also another reason for linux to be secure.
> 
> *2) More Faster in performance*
> 
> ...


*ithil naalmathe ozhike backiyellam correct.........

Application installation mathram valiya paniya....

Njan Fedor12 aanu use cheyyunnathu....

enatmmo..enthenkilum install cheyyan nokkiyal oru 100 dependency kanikkum...

pinne athellam install cheyyanam..........

*

----------


## Rahul07

> *7 reasons why you should switch to ubuntu 10 from windows*
> 
> 
> *1) More secure.*
> 
> As all of us know that linux is more secure as compare to windows, number of viruses and trojans is also very less in linux as compare to windows.Default firewall of linux is more secure than the one in windows, not allowing any other user to write system files rather than only root is also another reason for linux to be secure.


well this because comparatively less people use Linux
so  virus makers wont get any profits 
if linux was used like windows u could have see lots of anti virus programs
for Linux  :Wink:

----------


## Rahul07

> linux is a good OS than windows


yes ..............

----------


## Santi

[quote=Rahul07;2934218]


> *7 reasons why you should switch to ubuntu 10 from windows*
> 
> 
> *1) More secure.*
> 
> As all of us know that linux is more secure as compare to windows, number of viruses and trojans is also very less in linux as compare to windows.Default firewall of linux is more secure than the one in windows, not allowing any other user to write system files rather than only root is also another reason for linux to be secure.
> 
> well this because comparatively less people use Linux
> so  virus makers wont get any profits 
> ...



60 % web servers linux based aanu ....athilum virus attack koravanu...windows il undakkana atra simple aayi unix based system thil virus create cheyyan pattilla ..mac ilum virus koravalle... :Wink:

----------


## Rahul07

[quote=Santino;2934227]


> 60 % web servers linux based aanu ....athilum virus attack koravanu...windows il undakkana atra simple aayi unix based system thil virus create cheyyan pattilla ..mac ilum virus koravalle...



people in usa are mostly good in creating virus 
they are not interested in linux at all 
thatz y

----------


## ParamasivaM

Ubuntu security kaaryangalil ok... pakshe mikka programs um work aavilla... pinne,good to have along with windows..  :Ok:

----------


## Rahul07

when linux is used like windows u will find the difference

----------


## Rahul07

> Ubuntu security kaaryangalil ok... pakshe mikka programs um work aavilla... pinne,good to have along with windows..


 yes true 
difficult to find programs according to ur needs

----------


## Santi

> people in usa are mostly good in creating virus 
> they are not interested in linux at all 
> thatz y


lppo linux il oru virus unbdakki spread aakiya kittana popularity onnum windows il undakiyal kittilla  ...ennittum illallo ....unix network systems nu vendi design cheytha os aanu security aanu main priority  ..us military. law enforcement okke aayirunnu unix first use cheythirunathu ..pinne linux open source aaythondu windows nekkal 10 times better coding aayirikkum .....

----------


## Santi

> Ubuntu security kaaryangalil ok... pakshe mikka programs um work aavilla... pinne,good to have along with windows..


games ozichu bakki ellathinum better alternative aanu njan nokkettu

internet explorer  vs mozila

windows media player vs vlc..etc etc.. :Bball:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> games ozichu bakki ellathinum better alternative aanu njan nokkettu
> 
> internet explorer  vs mozila
> 
> windows media player vs vlc..etc etc..



Windows nte koode aanenkil nallathaanu... (dual boot) 
windows maatti ithu iduvanel mandatharam aanu...  :Crying:

----------


## Santi

> Windows nte koode aanenkil nallathaanu... (dual boot) 
> windows maatti ithu iduvanel mandatharam aanu...


windows nte koode ithu idanunathu nallathanu windows 2 week koodumbol onnel crash aavum allel virus varum ..appo ithu vachu boot cheyyam ... :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

enikku oru small advice venam... planning to buy a laptop

now thinking about buying a samsumg mini laptop (2GB, 250GB intel Atom)

how would be its performance, and how it can be compared with a normal laptop

please help.....

----------


## Santi

> *ithil naalmathe ozhike backiyellam correct.........
> 
> Application installation mathram valiya paniya....
> 
> Njan Fedor12 aanu use cheyyunnathu....
> 
> enatmmo..enthenkilum install cheyyan nokkiyal oru 100 dependency kanikkum...
> 
> pinne athellam install cheyyanam..........
> ...


ubuntu il application install cheyunthu simple aanu ..just software center il pova venda application search cheyya ..install . :Bball: 

*Get all the software you need*

The Ubuntu Software Centre gives you instant access to thousands of open-source and carefully selected free applications. And now you can buy apps too. Browse software in categories including: education, games, sound and video, graphics, programming and office. All the applications are easy to find, easy to install and easy to buy.

----------


## spiderman

Mac is the best :Clap: 

Win7, Linux okke verum sishu. Pakshe Mac portable alla :Doh:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> windows nte koode ithu idanunathu nallathanu windows 2 week koodumbol onnel crash aavum allel virus varum ..appo ithu vachu boot cheyyam ...


Podei... ente oru friend nte computer dual processor aanu... windows 7 & ubuntu.. oru prasnavum illa.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Santi

> Podei... ente oru friend nte computer dual processor aanu... windows 7 & ubuntu.. oru prasnavum illa..


2 os nu processing speed onnum oru vishyam alla macha.


windows ozivakkan oru reason koode idam .. :Blushing: 

internet plan data  anusarichu aanel ningal 1 mb use cheythal internet security software um approximately atra thanne use cheyyum ...so effectively it will double  your net bill....... :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 2 os nu processing speed onnum oru vishyam alla macha.
> 
> 
> windows ozivakkan oru reason koode idam ..
> 
> internet plan data  anusarichu aanel ningal 1 mb use cheythal internet security software um approximately atra thanne use cheyyum ...so effectively it will double  your net bill.......


Athinu aara ivide ubuntu upayogikkunne...  :Doh:  njaan ente kaaryamalla paranje..

----------


## Santi

> Athinu aara ivide ubuntu upayogikkunne...  njaan ente kaaryamalla paranje..


nenakku unlimited plan alle ninne atra affect cheyilla ...1gb plan okke aanel windows il 500 mb antivirus thanne thinnum ...user nu veendum nastam.... :Ph34r:  :Ph34r:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> nenakku unlimited plan alle ninne atra affect cheyilla ...1gb plan okke aanel windows il 500 mb antivirus thanne thinnum ...user nu veendum nastam....


Ok.. ini enikku windows vende venda...  :Laughing:   Ubuntu mathi... ubuntu ki jai..  :Wheelchair:

----------


## Santi

> Ok.. ini enikku windows vende venda...   Ubuntu mathi... ubuntu ki jai..


ingane ellarekondum parayipikkanam... :Razz: ...nalla door ullappol ellarum enthina windows il koode thingi jarangi jeevikane.. :Not talking:

----------


## Rahul07

> windows nte koode ithu idanunathu nallathanu windows 2 week koodumbol onnel crash aavum allel virus varum ..appo ithu vachu boot cheyyam ...


i have been using windows 7 for the past
9months and 
it haven't crashed  
in windows 7 if u keep security levels high
a single virus wont infect  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Aromal

> Ok.. ini enikku windows vende venda...   Ubuntu mathi... ubuntu ki jai..


ubuntu use cheythu sheelamayikkazhinjal pinne athu maathrame use cheyyu..

windows sheelichvarkku aaadhyam oru prashnam thonniyekkamenkilum pinneedu

athokke maarum..

dual bootting aanel windows le ella drivesum namukku ubuntu viloode access cheyyam...

so viruse ne pedikkathe file download cheythu windows il save cheyyam..

pzhaya linux use cheythavaranu kooduthal prashnam parayunnathu....

annonnum enikkum ishtappettirunnilla...

ubuntu 9.1 muthal njan use cheythu thudangiyathu.. ippol 10.4 

windows aake thurakkunnathu torrent downloads nu vendi maathram

----------


## Leader

> ubuntu use cheythu sheelamayikkazhinjal pinne athu maathrame use cheyyu..
> 
> windows sheelichvarkku aaadhyam oru prashnam thonniyekkamenkilum pinneedu
> 
> athokke maarum..
> 
> dual bootting aanel windows le ella drivesum namukku ubuntu viloode access cheyyam...
> 
> so viruse ne pedikkathe file download cheythu windows il save cheyyam..
> ...


enthinu vendi use cheyyunnu ennanusarichirikkum maashe... juist browsing and entertainment ok, I agree, but you dont even need a 'computer' for that.
a Windows Lite with few freebies like Office Lite is much needed from MS, anyways.

abt, virus, wait for few months, let ubuntu (or other linux) become famous, you can see a lot!

----------


## Samachayan

*ubundu os evide kittum?
Enikkum try cheyyanam*

----------


## Santi

> *ubundu os evide kittum?
> Enikkum try cheyyanam*


Download | Ubuntu

----------


## Santi

> i have been using windows 7 for the past
> 9months and 
> it haven't crashed  
> in windows 7 if u keep security levels high
> a single virus wont infect


windows 7 = 5k to 10k
Internet security =1 k per year (also 50% increase in net usage)

 :Coool:  :Coool:

----------


## Santi

*Ubuntu Alternatives to Windows Software
*

Type of Program  -  Windows  -   Ubuntu 

1.Word processor- Microsoft Word -OpenOffice.org Writer 

2.Spreadsheet -Microsoft Excel -OpenOffice.org Calc

3.Presentations -PowerPoint- Impress 

4.Drawing - Adobe Illustrator - OpenOffice.org Draw 

5.Database- Access -OpenOffice.org Baseb 

6.Web page creation -FrontPage -OpenOffice.org Writer 

7.E-mail -Microsoft  Outlook - Evolution 

8.Web browser Internet Explorer - Firefox /chrome/opera

9.CD/DVD burning - Nero- Brasero 

10.MP3 player -Winamp- Rhythmbox 

11.image editor- Adobe Photoshop - GIMP 

12.Video editor- Premiere Elements -PiTiVi 

13.Zip files- WinZip -File Roller 

14. torrent - bittorrent -Deluge

----------


## Leader

> *Ubuntu Alternatives to Windows Software
> *
> 
> Type of Program  -  Windows  -   Ubuntu 
> 
> 1.Word processor- Microsoft Word -OpenOffice.org Writer 
> 
> 2.Spreadsheet -Microsoft Excel -OpenOffice.org Calc
> 
> ...


ee sw ellam windows-lum odumallo?  :Laughing: 
pirated windows use cheyyunnavarkku enthonnu windows and ubuntu....

----------


## Santi

> ee sw ellam windows-lum odumallo? 
> pirated windows use cheyyunnavarkku enthonnu windows and ubuntu....


pirate windows ilum virus varumallo.... :Laughing:   :Laughing:  net bill korayum ubuntu use cheythal ..antivirus application nannayi net use cheyyum ...njan avast avg nod32 nte okke net usage third party sw vachu check cheythu nokkettundu .browser 1 gb use cheythal anti virus um almost 800 mb use cheyyum..... :Lighten:  :Lighten: ...norton okke ithilum koodan aanu chance...

----------


## Santi

> abt, virus, wait for few months, let ubuntu (or other linux) become famous, you can see a lot!


ithu indica tallipoli car aaythu popularity kondanu Etios itrem irangiyal athum tallipoli aakum ennu parayana pole aanallo ... :Fight1: 

designing le vythasam kondanu linux more secured aanennu parayanathu ....pinne open source aavmbol better product kittum ...

just compare Internet Explorer and firefox ..microsoft   product nte mecham ellarkkum manasilakum....

----------


## ClubAns

VMware Player: Run Windows 7, Chrome OS - Free Download for a Virtual PC

*VMware Player use cheythu Windows-il ninnu reboot cheyyathe thanne aa system-il install cheythittulla linux OS use cheyyam....

Free application aanu.....
**

Desc:*VMware Player is the easiest way to run multiple operating systems at the same time on your PC. With its user-friendly interface, VMware Player makes it effortless for anyone to try out Windows 7, Chrome OS or the latest Linux releases, or create isolated virtual machines to safely test new software and surf the Web. VMware Player can also be used to run a virtual copy of an old PC so that you can recycle the old machines you have under your desk or stored in the closet.

*Features & Benefits*
*VMware Player can run Windows XP, Windows 7, Ubuntu 9.10 and RHEL 5 at the same time in separate windows!*Easy Install makes creating virtual machines with the latest 32-bit and 64-bit Windows and Linux operating systems easier than installing them directly on your PC.Run corporate virtual machines, test new operating systems and safely try new software in an isolated environment on your PC.Built on over 10 years of virtualization excellence, VMware’s advanced virtualization platform can handle the most demanding applications.

----------


## Rahul07

> windows 7 = 5k to 10k
> Internet security =1 k per year (also 50% increase in net usage)


i dont even update internet security
i dont think there is need for that when u have
kept security levels high because
it ask for each time whether to allow or not 
also u cant even edit any files in c without permission  :Cool:

----------


## Rahul07

> *Ubuntu Alternatives to Windows Software
> *
> 
> Type of Program  -  Windows  -   Ubuntu 
> 
> 1.Word processor- Microsoft Word -OpenOffice.org Writer 
> 
> 2.Spreadsheet -Microsoft Excel -OpenOffice.org Calc
> 
> ...


well have u checked office 2010 
its lots of features 
its entirely different from all the old ms office verison 
and in case of torrent its better to use one that all others use
since its a peer to peer exchange 
mostly everyone use utorrent so better to stick with that 
and u cant compare photoshop with gimp 
ps is hectic lot different and if ur professional u can understand y 
rest all stuffs i can agree with u  :Biggrin:

----------


## Aromal

> well have u checked office 2010 
> its lots of features 
> its entirely different from all the old ms office verison 
> and in case of torrent its better to use one that all others use
> since its a peer to peer exchange 
> mostly everyone use utorrent so better to stick with that 
> and u cant compare photoshop with gimp 
> ps is hectic lot different and if ur professional u can understand y 
> rest all stuffs i can agree with u


pakshe ithokke cash koduthu vaangiykkande...

OS nu cash..

pinne office nu vere cash..

oro soft num vere vere cash...

cash mudakkan illathavar moshtichu upayogikkanam...

----------


## Rahul07

> pirate windows ilum virus varumallo....  net bill korayum ubuntu use cheythal ..antivirus application nannayi net use cheyyum ...njan avast avg nod32 nte okke net usage third party sw vachu check cheythu nokkettundu .browser 1 gb use cheythal anti virus um almost 800 mb use cheyyum........norton okke ithilum koodan aanu chance...


wat ?
800mb net use for anti virus ?
are u mad 
well i think u need to learn about virus update files

guys y don't u check ur anti virus programs temp as well as main folders
quite sure for anti virus programs like nod32 it wont cross 100 mb ...

----------


## Rahul07

> pakshe ithokke cash koduthu vaangiykkande...
> 
> OS nu cash..
> 
> pinne office nu vere cash..
> 
> oro soft num vere vere cash...
> 
> cash mudakkan illathavar moshtichu upayogikkanam...



yes true
thatz y everyone use pirated ones

----------


## Santi

> wat ?
> 800mb net use for anti virus ?
> are u mad 
> well i think u need to learn about virus update files
> 
> guys y don't u check ur anti virus programs temp as well as main folders
> quite sure for anti virus programs like nod32 it wont cross 100 mb ...


update nu alla macha ..ningal oru site edukumbol aa site ningade anti virus aadyam check cheyyum ...doubt undel ethelum software vachu monitor cheythu nokku ethokke application etra mb use cheyundennu .... :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Santi

> well have u checked office 2010 
> its lots of features 
> its entirely different from all the old ms office verison 
> and in case of torrent its better to use one that all others use
> since its a peer to peer exchange 
> mostly everyone use utorrent so better to stick with that 
> and u cant compare photoshop with gimp 
> ps is hectic lot different and if ur professional u can understand y 
> rest all stuffs i can agree with u


torrent almost ellarum use cheyanthu onnu thanne aanu ellthum bit torrent client aanu ....utorrent upayogichalum bittorrent upayogichalum seed nte ennathil vythasam varilla ..

----------


## Rahul07

> torrent almost ellarum use cheyanthu onnu thanne aanu ellthum bit torrent client aanu ....utorrent upayogichalum bittorrent upayogichalum seed nte ennathil vythasam varilla ..


well bro
there is difference

just think bro
most of the invite site based site
does not allow bittorrent y ?

----------


## Rahul07

> update nu alla macha ..ningal oru site edukumbol aa site ningade anti virus aadyam check cheyyum ...doubt undel ethelum software vachu monitor cheythu nokku ethokke application etra mb use cheyundennu ....


then u should have mentioned about people who 
use net roughly 
like people going after for too much cracks etc 
if u r sticking to some sites 
i dont think its gonna reach anywhere near 100mb

----------


## ParamasivaM

> pakshe ithokke cash koduthu vaangiykkande...
> 
> OS nu cash..
> 
> pinne office nu vere cash..
> 
> oro soft num vere vere cash...
> 
> cash mudakkan illathavar moshtichu upayogikkanam...



Ubuntu nallathaanu... but windows is still way ahead & good.... Dual os aanenkil okay.. allaathe windows kalanju ithu idaan maathram onnum illa,,

 ivide ippo aaraanu windows/office okke cash koduthu vaangunnathu  :Doh:  very very rare..

----------


## Santi

> well bro
> there is difference
> 
> just think bro
> most of the invite site based site
> does not allow bittorrent y ?


athetu site  ??  bittorrent client aanu utorrent bitcomet okke doubt undel oru movie torrent aadyam bit torrent vachu download cheythu nokku pinne bakki radennam vachu dl cheyyu ..ellathilum same seed aavum...... :Sleeping:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Download | Ubuntu


Full dvd version vere und... (for 32bit & 64bit).. i have 4 gb dvd of ubuntu..   :Kalikkuva:

----------


## Santi

> then u should have mentioned about people who 
> use net roughly 
> like people going after for too much cracks etc 
> if u r sticking to some sites 
> i dont think its gonna reach anywhere near 100mb


athu ningade usage anusarichu irikkum ..100 mb browser eduthal atleast  80 mb antivirus edukkum ..ethu site aanelum ..you better check it first

----------


## ParamasivaM

> *Ubuntu Alternatives to Windows Software
> *
> 
> Type of Program  -  Windows  -   Ubuntu 
> 
> 1.Word processor- Microsoft Word -OpenOffice.org Writer 
> 
> 2.Spreadsheet -Microsoft Excel -OpenOffice.org Calc
> 
> ...



Security kaaryangalil ubuntu thanne best.. for browsing/downloading torrents,ubuntu aanu safe...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Santi

> Security kaaryangalil ubuntu thanne best.. for browsing/downloading torrents,ubuntu aanu safe...


yes ..ithanu point..ithinu thanne aanu majority computer use cheyyanthum... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Rahul07

> athetu site  ??  bittorrent client aanu utorrent bitcomet okke doubt undel oru movie torrent aadyam bit torrent vachu download cheythu nokku pinne bakki radennam vachu dl cheyyu ..ellathilum same seed aavum......


sites like hdtorrents.org , torrentleech wont support
bittorrent

----------


## Rahul07

> athu ningade usage anusarichu irikkum ..100 mb browser eduthal atleast  80 mb antivirus edukkum ..ethu site aanelum ..you better check it first


well y don't u prove it with ur results

----------


## Rahul07

> yes ..ithanu point..ithinu thanne aanu majority computer use cheyyanthum...


as told before 
once linux becomes famous like windows 7 
it will also have tons of virus 

as if now i can agree with u guys

----------


## Rahul07

well bro this from a hindi site (invited based)

May I use any bittorrent client ?   
Here's the new list of allowed versions:
* Azureus 4.3.x, 4.4.x
* BitTornado 0.3.17 & 0.3.18
* KTorrent 3.2.4, 3.3.x, & 4.x
* rtorrent 0.8.x
* Halite 0.3.2.2
* Deluge 1.2.3
* Transmission 1.9.2+ 
* µTorrent 1.8.5 stable, 2.0.2 stable
* µTorrent Mac 0.9.3 beta

see bittorrent is not supported

----------


## Santi

> sites like hdtorrents.org , torrentleech wont support
> bittorrent


hd torrent nte peru thanne high definition bittorrent community ennalle .. :Confused1: 

HD-Torrents: High Definition BitTorrent Community - Index


enthayalum if you  think bittorrent and utorrent are  based on different   p2p network then its a mistake ....

----------


## Santi

> well bro this from a hindi site (invited based)
> 
> May I use any bittorrent client ?   
> Here's the new list of allowed versions:
> * Azureus 4.3.x, 4.4.x
> * BitTornado 0.3.17 & 0.3.18
> * KTorrent 3.2.4, 3.3.x, & 4.x
> * rtorrent 0.8.x
> * Halite 0.3.2.2
> ...


you are missing the point ....these are all bittorrent clients and you are saying bit torrent is not supported ... :Confused1:

----------


## AslaN

> Full dvd version vere und... (for 32bit & 64bit).. i have 4 gb dvd of ubuntu..


unlimited net illathver ubuntu sitil order  kodukunadu ayirikum nalledu ...1 weekinullil kittukeyum cheyum postal charge onnum kodukade

----------


## Rahul07

> you are missing the point ....these are all bittorrent clients and you are saying bit torrent is not supported ...


ohh sorry then.............

----------


## Rahul07

but in ur comparison 
u said like this
torrent - bittorrent -Deluge 
thatz y

----------


## Rahul07

well bro 
majority of the people use 
bittorrent clients 
then y would u support for deluge ?

----------


## Santi

> but in ur comparison 
> u said like this
> torrent - bittorrent -Deluge 
> thatz y


almost ella torrent um bittorrent client aanu ...linux il ulla bit torrent client aanu deluge ktorrent vuze qbittorrent bitstorm etc ..(ithinte aavshyam illa  ubuntu direct aayi thanne torrent support cheyyum....)

----------


## Santi

> well bro 
> majority of the people use 
> bittorrent clients 
> then y would u support for deluge ?


deluge is a bittorrent client ... :Doh:   :Doh:

----------


## Rahul07

> almost ella torrent um bittorrent client aanu ...linux il ulla bit torrent client aanu deluge ktorrent vuze qbittorrent bitstorm etc ..(ithinte aavshyam illa  ubuntu direct aayi thanne torrent support cheyyum....)


well if everyone using same clients wont it
increase the peer to peer connection ?

----------


## Santi

> well if everyone using same clients wont it
> increase the peer to peer connection ?


ofcourse ......

----------


## Rahul07

guys check this
Comparison of Windows and Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Linux got many +tive
but also got -tive
Most the new software and games released wont have linux support

check wiki
how much people(desktop) still use windows ..........

----------


## Rahul07

Linux is good for programmers and pro's 
for desktop pc people
better stick on with windows

----------


## Santi

> Linux is good for programmers and pro's 
> for desktop pc people
> better stick on with windows


...ningal linux ethelum os use cheythu nokkitundo ??

----------


## Rahul07

> ...ningal linux ethelum os use cheythu nokkitundo ??


good question 

i had used red hat
and Fedora 

haven't checked any new version since
i didn't get time 
but
definitely i will check ubuntu :Coool:

----------


## AslaN

> Linux is good for programmers and pro's 
> for desktop pc people
> better stick on with windows


linux userfrndly allananu ende abhiprayam ..linuxil software oke install cheyuvan preyasan anuu

----------


## Santi

> Linux is good for programmers and pro's 
> for desktop pc people
> better stick on with windows


this a bad recommendation ... windows aanu pros nu pattiyathu so they  can  fight with virus better ..virus check wirewall .update ..reinstall format..... :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Rahul07

> this a bad recommendation ... windows aanu pros nu pattiyathu so they  can  fight with virus better ..virus check wirewall .update ..reinstall format.....


hehe
well it depends all on the user
its better to have both rather than sticking with 1

----------


## AslaN

Linuxil namuku  oru software upyogichu  games kalikamelo..softwarinde peru marenupoyii ,

----------


## Rahul07

i have been using windows for long time but i 
haven't got infected with virus
if u know wat exactly ur dealing with 
then u don't need to worry
when people do things blindly only they get infected

----------


## Rahul07

Most of the people get infected with virus when
they try to get cracks or from the patch, key gen of apps.

----------


## Leader

> this a bad recommendation ... windows aanu pros nu pattiyathu so they can fight with virus better ..virus check wirewall .update ..reinstall format.....


 ningal ee virus-um pidichindu irippano? kashtam... hate campaign nirthi positive campaign cheythu koode  :Laughing:

----------


## Aromal

IT @ School ubuntu vil orupadu educational packages undu...

windows il orikkalum ithu ulppeduthal kazhiyilla...

ippol padanam rasakaravum kooduthal informative um aayi maariyirikkunnu..

----------


## Harry

> IT @ School ubuntu vil orupadu educational packages undu...
> 
> windows il orikkalum ithu ulppeduthal kazhiyilla...
> 
> ippol padanam rasakaravum kooduthal informative um aayi maariyirikkunnu..


tele marketing dialog poleyundu  :Confused1:

----------


## Santi

> ningal ee virus-um pidichindu irippano? kashtam... hate campaign nirthi positive campaign cheythu koode


hate campaign alla panic marketing ... :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Thakkudu

> mashu linux aanu use cheyunathu ennu thonunnu ...vere  linux users undo ??


njan ubuntu anu use cheyyunnathu...10.04 ayirunnu ithu vare ,ippo 10.10. aaki.munpu Fedora use cheythittunu , Redhat um CentOs um kure kalam use cheythittundu..

for desktops Ubuntu is better..far better that any windows version. booting time okke valare kuravanu compared to windows...

----------


## Santi

> njan ubuntu anu use cheyyunnathu...10.04 ayirunnu ithu vare ,ippo 10.10. aaki.munpu Fedora use cheythittunu , Redhat um CentOs um kure kalam use cheythittundu..
> 
> for desktops Ubuntu is better..far better that any windows version. booting time okke valare kuravanu compared to windows...


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Aromal

> njan ubuntu anu use cheyyunnathu...10.04 ayirunnu ithu vare ,ippo 10.10. aaki.munpu Fedora use cheythittunu , Redhat um CentOs um kure kalam use cheythittundu..
> 
> *for desktops Ubuntu is better..far better that any windows version.* booting time okke valare kuravanu compared to windows...


 :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha: 

upayogiykkunnavarkku maathrame vyathyasam ariyu...

ubuntu ithevare upyogichu nokkathavaranu ippozhum windows ne pulazhthi parayunnathu

----------


## ClubAns

*Linux OS-nte oru prethekatha ennu parayunnathu  
"Ariyavunnvarkku bhayanakra easy, Ariyathavarkku bhayankara paadu" 
ennathaanu..........
*

----------


## Aromal

*(പാഠം ഒന്ന് ഉബുണ്ടു : ചില അടിസ്ഥാനപാഠങ്ങള്*)* 

ഉബുണ്ടു എന്ന ഓപ്പറേറ്റിംഗ്  സിസ്റ്റം രൂപം കൊണ്ടതെങ്ങിനെ എന്നറിയണ്ടേ..? ഗ്നു, ലിനക്*സ്, ഡെബിയന്* -  എന്നിവ ഉബുണ്ടുവുമായി എങ്ങിനെ ബന്ധപ്പെട്ടിരിക്കുന്നു എന്നും  അറിയണം.അതിനായി ആദ്യം 'ഗ്നു' വിന്റെ പിറവിക്കിടയാക്കിയ പശ്ചാത്തലം  മനസിലാക്കേണ്ടതുണ്ട്.

*പശ്ചാത്തലം.*

മുന്* കാലങ്ങളില്*  കംപ്യൂട്ടര്* പ്രോഗ്രാം രചിക്കുന്നവര്* അവര്* തയാറാക്കിയ  സോഫ്റ്റ്*വെയറുകള്* കൈമാറുകയും അതിലെ നല്ല അംശങ്ങള്* ഉപയോഗിച്ച് പുതിയവ  രചിക്കാന്* അവസരമൊരുക്കുകയും ചെയ്യുമായിരുന്നു. എന്നാല്* 1980-'90  കാലഘട്ടത്തില്* നിരവധി രാഷ്*ട്രങ്ങള്* സാഹിത്യ സൃഷ്*ടി എന്നതിന്റെ  പരിധിയില്* സോഫ്റ്റ് വെയറിനെ കൂടി കൊണ്ടു വന്നു.ബൌദ്ധികമായ കഴിവുകള്*  ഉപയോഗിച്ച് ഉത്പാദിപ്പിച്ച സ്വത്തിനു മേല്* ഉടമസ്ഥന് അനുവദിച്ചു  നല്*കിയിട്ടുള്ള അവകാശമാണ് ബൌദ്ധിക സ്വത്തവകാശം. പേറ്റന്റ്, പകര്*പ്പവകാശം,  ട്രേഡ് മാര്*ക്ക്, എന്നിങ്ങനെ വിവിധ തരം ബൌദ്ധിക സ്വത്തവകാശങ്ങളുണ്ട്.  സാഹിത്യ സൃഷ്*ടികളിള്* ഈ തരം ബൌദ്ധിക സ്വത്തവകാശങ്ങള്*ക്ക്  കീഴില്* വരും.

*എന്താണ്  സ്വതന്ത്ര സോഫ്റ്റ് വെയര്* ?* 

ആര്*ക്കും ഉപയോഗിക്കുവാനും,  പകര്*ത്താനും, പഠനങ്ങള്* നടത്താനും, മാറ്റങ്ങള്* വരുത്തുവാനും, വിതരണം  ചെയ്യുവാനും നാമമാത്രമായ നിബന്ധനകള്*ക്ക് വിധേയമായോ നിബന്ധനകളില്ലാതെയോ  അനുവാദം നല്*കപ്പെട്ടിരിക്കുന്ന സോഫ്റ്റ്*വെയറുകള്* ആണ് സ്വതന്ത്ര  സോഫ്റ്റ്*വെയര്* എന്നറിയപ്പെടുന്നത്.. അവയുടെ സോഴ്സ് കോഡുകള്* മിക്കപ്പോഴും  ആര്*ക്കും പരിശോധിക്കാവുന്നതായിരിക്കും.താഴെ പറയുന്ന സ്വാതന്ത്യങ്ങള്*ക്ക്  വിധേയമാണ് ഫ്രീ സോഫ്റ്റ് വെയറുകള്*. 

1. എന്താവശ്യത്തിനും വേണ്ടി  പ്രവര്*ത്തിപ്പിക്കാനുള്ള സ്വാതന്ത്യം (Freedom 0) 
2. എങ്ങിനെ  പ്രവര്*ത്തിക്കുന്നു എന്നു പരിശോധിക്കാനും ആവശ്യങ്ങള്*ക്കനുസരിച്ച്  പ്രോഗ്രാമില്* മാറ്റം വരുത്താനുമുള്ള അവകാശം. (Freedom 1)
3.  പകര്*പ്പെടുത്ത് വിതരണം ചെയ്യാനുള്ള അവകാശം (Freedom 2)
4.  മെച്ചപ്പെടുത്താനും ഫലങ്ങള്* സാമൂഹ നന്മയ്*ക്കായി പ്രസിദ്ധീകരിക്കാനുമുള്ള  അവകാശം (Freedom 3)

ഈ സ്വതന്ത്യങ്ങള്* സംരക്ഷിക്കുന്നതിന് പകര്*പ്പ്  ഉപേക്ഷ (Copy Left) എന്ന ആശയമാണ് 'ഫ്രീ സോഫ്റ്റ് വെയര്* ഫൌണ്ടേഷന്*'  മുന്നോട്ടു വയ്*ക്കുന്നത്. ഗ്നു ജനറല്* പബ്ലിക്ക് ലൈസന്*സ് (ജി.പി.എല്*)  എന്ന സോഫ്റ്റ് വെയര്* വിതരണ നിയമമാണ് പകര്*പ്പ് ഉപേക്ഷ നടപ്പിലാക്കുവാന്*  ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നത്. 

*എന്താണ്  'ഫ്രീ സോഫ്റ്റ് വെയര്* ഫൌണ്ടേഷന്*'  ?*

സ്വതന്ത്ര സോഫ്റ്റ്*വെയറുകള്*ക്കായി ലാഭേച്ഛ കൂടാതെ  പ്രവര്*ത്തിക്കുന്ന ഒരു സംഘടനയാണ്* സ്വതന്ത്ര സോഫ്റ്റ്*വേര്* പ്രസ്ഥാനം.  (Free Software Foundation). 1985 ഒക്ടോബര്* നാലാം തീയതി റിച്ചാര്*ഡ്*  മാത്യൂ സ്റ്റാള്*മാന്* ആണ് ഇത് സ്ഥാപിച്ചത്.
ഫ്രീ സോഫ്റ്റ് വെയര്*  ഫൌണ്ടേഷന്* എന്ന പ്രസ്*ഥാനത്തിന്റെ ആദ്യ ലക്ഷ്യം സ്വതന്ത്രമായ ഒരു  ഓപ്പറേറ്റിംഗ് സിസ്*റ്റം നിര്*മ്മിക്കുക എന്നതായിരുന്നു. അതിനു വേണ്ടി  രൂപീകരിച്ച പ്രോജക്ടാണ് ഗ്നു (GNU - Gnu Not Unix).അന്നത്തെ പ്രമുഖ  ഓപ്പറേറ്റിംഗ് സിസ്റ്റമായ UNIX നെ ആധാരമാക്കി, എന്നാല്* അതില്* നിന്നും  വ്യത്യാസപ്പെടുത്തി നിര്*മ്മിച്ചതു കൊണ്ടാണ് ഇതിന് ഈ പേരു ലഭിച്ചത്.  ആഫ്രിക്കന്* പുല്*മേടുകളില്* കാണുന്ന 'ഗ്നു' എന്ന ജീവിയുടെ മുഖമാണ് ഇതിന്റെ  ചിഹ്നം.

*എന്താണ് ഗ്നു ലിനക്*സ് ?*

ഈ  ഓപ്പറേറ്റിംഗ് സിസ്റ്റത്തിന്റെ കേര്*ണല്* (വിവിധ ആപ്ലിക്കേഷന്* സോഫ്റ്റ്  വെയറുകളെ ഹാര്*ഡ് വെയറുമായി ബന്ധിപ്പിക്കുന്ന പാലമാണ് കേര്*ണല്*) HURD ന്റെ  നിര്*മ്മാണം നടക്കുന്ന സമയത്ത് ഫിന്*ലാന്റുകാരനായ ലിനസ് ടോള്*വാള്*ഡ്സ്  എന്ന വിദ്യാര്*ത്ഥി LINUX എന്ന കേര്*ണല്* ഇന്റെര്*നെറ്റില്*  പ്രസിദ്ധീകരിച്ചു. ഗ്നു പ്രോജക്ട് വികസിപ്പിച്ചെടുത്ത ഓപ്പറേറ്റിംഗ്  സിസ്റ്റത്തിന്റെ ഭാഗങ്ങളും ലിനക്*സ് എന്ന കേര്*ണലിന്റെ ഭാഗങ്ങളും  കൂട്ടിച്ചേര്*ത്ത് ഉണ്ടാക്കിയ ഓപ്പറേറ്റിംഗ് സിസ്റ്റമാണ്  ഗ്നു/ലിനക്*സ്.ലിനക്*സിന്റെ സൂചനാ ചിത്രം പെന്*ഗ്വിന്* ആണ്.പഠിക്കാനും  പകര്*ത്താനും മെച്ചപ്പെടുത്താനും അവസരം നല്*കുന്ന ഈ പ്രോഗ്രാമിന്  ബൌദ്ധിക്കാവകാശ നിയമക്കുരുക്കുകളൊന്നും ഇല്ല. വിവിധ കമ്പനികള്*  ഗ്നു/ലിനക്*സ് ഓപ്പറേറ്റിംഗ് സിസ്*റ്റം നിര്*മ്മിക്കുകയും വിതരണം  ചെയ്യുകയും ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട്.*

എന്താണ് ഡെബിയന്* ?*

ലിനക്*സ്  കേര്*ണല്* ഉപയോഗപ്പെടുത്തി വിവിധ കമ്പനികള്* ഓപ്പറേറ്റിംഗ് സിസ്റ്റം  ഡിസ്*ട്രി*ബ്യൂഷനുകള്*വിതരണം ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട് എന്നു പറഞ്ഞുവല്ലോ..  മാന്*ഡ്രേക്ക്, റെഡ് ഹാറ്റ്.. തുടങ്ങിയവ അവയില്* ചിലതാണ്. കമ്പനികള്*  തയാറാക്കിയ ഉത്പന്നങ്ങളാകുമ്പോള്* അവര്* ലാഭത്തില്* കണ്ണു വയ്*ക്കുക  സ്വാഭാവികം.എന്നാല്* ലോകത്തിന്റെ വിവിധ ഭാഗങ്ങളിലുള്ള ഫ്രീ സോഫ്റ്റ് വെയര്*  ഫൌണ്ടേഷന്* പ്രവര്*ത്തകരുടെ കൂട്ടായ പ്രവര്*ത്തനത്തിന്റെ ഫലമായി ഉണ്ടായ  ഓപ്പറേറ്റിംഗ് സിസ്റ്റം ഡിസ്*ട്രിബ്യൂഷനാണ് ഡെബിയന്*. ലിനക്*സ് കേര്*ണല്*  തന്നെയാണ് ഇതിലും ഉപയോഗിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്. ഒരു വ്യക്തിയോ സ്ഥാപനമോ ഒന്നും  ഇതിന് അവകാശിയല്ല. ഡെബിയന്* ഗ്നു/ലിനക്*സ് എന്നാണ് ഇതറിയപ്പെടുന്നത്. Ian  Murdock - ഉം അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ഭാര്യ Debra - യും ചേര്*ന്നാണ് ഈ പ്രോജക്*ടിനു  തുടക്കമിട്ടത്. അവരുടെ പേരില്* നിന്നാണ് ഡെബിയന്* എന്ന പേരു ലഭിച്ചത്.*

എന്താണ്  ഉബുണ്ടു ?

*ഡെബിയനില്* നിന്നും രൂപപ്പെടുത്തിയെടുത്ത ഫ്രീ  സോഫ്റ്റ് വെയറാണ് ഉബുണ്ടു. മറ്റുള്ളവരോടുള്ള മനുഷത്വം ("humanity towards  others") എന്നര്*ത്ഥം വരുന്ന ഒരു പ്രാചീന ആഫ്രിക്കന്* പദത്തില്* നിന്നാണ്  ഉബുണ്ടു എന്ന പേരു വരുന്നത്.ജനപ്രിയങ്ങളായ ലിനക്*സ് വിതരണങ്ങളില്* ഒന്നാണ്  ഉബുണ്ടു. ലളിതമായ ഇന്*സ്റ്റലേഷനും ഉപയോഗക്ഷമതയുമുള്ള തുടര്*ച്ചയായി  നവീകരിക്കുന്ന സ്ഥിരതയുള്ള ഓപ്പറേറ്റിംഗ് സിസ്റ്റം എന്നാണ് ഉബുണ്ടു  വിശേഷിപ്പിക്കപ്പെടുന്നത്. ഉബുണ്ടുവിന്റെ എടുത്തു പറയേണ്ട ഒരു സവിശേഷത അതു  ഇന്സ്റ്റാള്* ചെയ്യാനുള്ള എളുപ്പമാണ്. ലിനക്*സ് അധിഷ്ഠിത ഓപ്പറേറ്റിംഗ്  സിസ്റ്റങ്ങള്* നേരിട്ടു കൊണ്ടിരുന്ന പ്രധാന വെല്ലുവിളിയും ഈ  മേഖലയിലായിരുന്നു.1.2 കോടി ആളുകള്* ഇന്ന് ഉബുണ്ടു ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്.  ലിനക്*സ് ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നവരില്* അന്*പതു ശതമാനവും ഉബുണ്ടുവാണ്  ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നത്. ദക്ഷിണാഫ്രിക്കന്* സംരംഭകനായ മാര്*ക്ക്  ഷട്ടില്*വര്*ത്തിന്റെ നേതൃത്വത്തിലുള്ള കാനോനിക്കല്* ലിമിറ്റഡ് എന്ന  സ്ഥാപനമാണ് ഉബുണ്ടുവിന്റെ പിന്നണി പ്രവര്*ത്തനം നടത്തുന്നത്.എല്ലാ വര്*ഷവും  നാലാം മാസവും പത്താം മാസവും പുതിയ പതിപ്പിറക്കുന്നതാണ് ഉബുണ്ടുവിന്റെ  രീതി. അതനുസരിച്ച് 'ഉബുണ്ടു 10.04' എന്നാല്* 2010 വര്*ഷം ഏപ്രില്* മാസം  പുറത്തിറങ്ങുന്ന പതിപ്പ് എന്നേ അര്*ത്ഥമുള്ളു. അടുത്ത പതിപ്പ് ഒക്ടോബറില്*  പുറത്തിറങ്ങും. 10.10 എന്നായിരിക്കും അതറിയപ്പെടുക.

ഉബുണ്ടുവിന്റെ  സൌജന്യ സി.ഡി ലഭിക്കുന്നതിന് ഓണ്*ലൈനായി അപേക്ഷിക്കാവുന്നതേയുള്ളു. പരമാവധി  സ്വതന്ത്ര സോഫ്റ്റ്*വെയര്* പ്രചരണമാണ് ഈ സൌജന്യസേവനത്തിന് പിന്നിലെ  ലക്ഷ്യം. അത് ദുരുപയോഗം ചെയ്യപ്പെടാതിരിക്കട്ടെ.  


*ഇതാ സൌജന്യ ഉബുണ്ടു സി.ഡിക്കു വേണ്ടിയുള്ള ലിങ്ക്*

----------


## Aromal

Ubuntu Installation


ഇവിടെ നല്*കിയിട്ടുള്ള ചിത്രങ്ങള്* ഉബുണ്ടു  10.04 ന്റേതാണ്. ഉബുണ്ടു  ഇന്*സ്റ്റലേഷനുകള്* മിക്കവാറും ഒരു  പോലെയായിരിക്കും എന്നതിനാല്* ധൈര്യമായി  നമുക്ക് ഇന്*സ്റ്റലേഷന്*  ആരംഭിക്കാം.

കുറിപ്പ് : ഈ ഇന്*സ്റ്റലേഷന്* നിലവില്* വിന്*ഡോസ്  ഓപ്പറേറ്റിങ് സിസ്റ്റം ഉള്ള ഒരു കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറിലെ ഫ്രീ പാര്*ട്ടീഷന്*  ഉപയോഗിച്ച് ചെയ്യുന്നതാണ്, യൂസര്* ഇന്*പുട്ട് ആവശ്യമായ സ്ക്രീനുകള്*  മാത്രമെ പ്രധാനമായും  പരാമര്*ശിച്ചിട്ടുള്ളൂ. ഇന്സ്റ്റലേഷന്റെ ഏതു  ഘട്ടത്തിലും  ക്യാന്*സല്* ചെയ്യാനുള്ള അവസരം  ലഭ്യമാണെങ്കിലും   ഫോര്*മാറ്റിങ് ഘട്ടം  കടന്നാല്* തിരഞ്ഞെടുത്ത പാര്*ട്ടീഷനിലെ ഡാറ്റ  നഷ്ടപ്പെടും . ഇന്*സ്റ്റലേഷന്* ക്യാന്*സല്* ചെയ്യുന്ന പക്ഷം  ലൈവ്  സിഡീയിലേക്ക് ബൂട്ട് ചെയ്ത് വരുന്നതാണ് .

എല്ലാ ഓപ്പറേറ്റിങ്  സിസ്റ്റം  ഇന്*സ്റ്റലേഷന്* പോലെ തന്നെ ഡിവിഡിയില്* നിന്നും  ബൂട്ട്  ചെയ്താണ് ഇതും  ചെയ്യുന്നത്. ആദ്യം ഡ്രൈവില്* ഡി വിഡിയിട്ട് ഡിവിഡിയില്*  നിന്നും  ബൂട്ട് ചെയ്യുക.







മേലെക്കാണുന്ന സ്ക്രീന്* ശ്രദ്ധിക്കുക, എന്*ടിഎഫ്എസ്  പാര്*ട്ടീഷനില്* വിന്*ഡോസ് 2000 ഇന്*സ്റ്റാള്* ചെയ്ത ഒരു സിസ്റ്റമാണ്  ഇതില്* കാണുന്നത്. പാര്*ട്ടീഷന്* ഘട്ടത്തില്* ശ്രദ്ധചെലുത്താത്ത പക്ഷം  നിലവിലെ ഓപ്പറേറ്റിങ് സിസ്റ്റം അടക്കം ഹാര്*ഡ് ഡിസ്കിലെ ഫയലുകള്* എല്ലാം  നഷ്ടപ്പെടാന്* സാദ്ധ്യത ഉണ്ട്. സ്പെസിഫൈ പാര്*ട്ടീഷന്* മാനുവലി എന്ന  ഓപ്ഷന്* ക്ലിക്ക് ചെയ്ത് ഫോര്*വേഡ് കൊടുക്കുക.



ഇത്  പാര്*ട്ടീഷന്* ടേബിള്* മോഡിഫൈ ചെയ്യാനുള്ള ആദ്യ  സ്ക്രീന്*. ഫ്രീ സ്പേസായ  11940 സൈസ് പാര്*ട്ടീഷന്* സെലക്റ്റ് ചെയ്ത് ആഡ്  ബട്ടണ്* ക്ലിക്ക് ചെയ്യുക.

----------


## Aromal

പുതിയ പാര്*ട്ടീഷന്* വിവരങ്ങള്* ചേര്*ക്കാനുള്ള  വിന്*ഡോ. ഇവിടെ ആകെ ഫ്രീ സ്പേസായ 11.94 ജി.ബി ഡീഫോള്*ട്ടായി  വന്നിരിക്കുന്നത് കാണാം . ഇത് നമ്മുടെ ആവശ്യാനുസരണം ക്രമീകരിക്കാവുന്നതാണ്.  ആദ്യം ലിനക്സ് സ്വാപ്പ് ഏരിയ അലോട്ട് ചെയ്യുകയാവും ഉത്തമം , ബാക്കിയുള്ള  സ്പേസ് കൃത്യമായി ബാക്കി പാര്*ട്ടീഷനുകള്*ക്ക് ഉപയോഗിക്കാന്* ഇതാണ് നല്ലത് .



സ്വാപ്പ് അലോട്ട് ചെയ്തുകഴിഞ്ഞ സ്ക്രീന്*. വീണ്ടും  ഫ്രീ സ്പേസ് സെലക്റ്റ് ചെയ്യുക, ആഡ് പാര്*ട്ടീഷന്* കൊടുക്കുക 



വീണ്ടും പുതിയ പാര്*ട്ടീഷന്*  നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്നതിനുള്ള സ്ക്രീന്*. ഇവിടെ പരമാവധി ലഭ്യമായ സ്പേസ്  കൊടുത്തിരിക്കുന്നു.സ്വാപ് പാര്*ട്ടീഷന്* ഉണ്ടാക്കിയ ശേഷം  ബാക്കിയുള്ള മുഴുവന്* ഫ്രീ സ്പേസും ലിനക്സ് ഇന്*സ്റ്റലേഷനു വേണ്ടി  മാറ്റിയതിനാലാണ് മേലെ ഡീഫൊള്*ട്ട് വാല്യൂ തന്നെ കൊടുത്തത് . എന്നാല്*  നമുക്ക് ആവശ്യമുള്ള അത്ര സ്പേസ് മാത്രം കൊടുത്താല്* മതിയാകുന്നതാണ്. ഇവിടെ  മൂന്ന് കോളങ്ങള്* പൂരിപ്പിക്കേണ്ടതുണ്ട്,

1) പാര്*ട്ടീഷന്* സൈസ്

2)  യൂസ് ആസ് - ഇവിടെ Ext3 ആയി കൊടുക്കണം

3) മൌണ്ട് പോയിന്റ് - ഇത്  റൂട്ട് ( / )എന്ന് കൊടുക്കണം.
ഓ.കെ കൊടുക്കുക, ഒരു നിമിഷത്തിനു ശേഷം  നിലവിലെ ഡിസ്ക് ലേ ഔട്ട് ഡിസ്പ്ലേ ചെയ്യപ്പെടും, എല്ലാം നമുക്ക് ആവശ്യമുള്ള  പ്രകാരമാണെന്ന് ഉറപ്പ് വരുത്തിയതിനു ശേഷം ഫോവേഡ് കൊടുക്കുക.

----------


## Aromal

യൂസര്* ഇന്*ഫര്*മേഷനുകള്*, പാസ്സ്വേഡ്,  കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറിന്റെ പേര് തുടങ്ങിയവ ചേര്*ത്ത് മുന്നൊട്ട്



ഇന്*സ്റ്റലേഷന്* ആരംഭിച്ചു. ഇനി നമുക്ക്  കാര്യമായി ഒന്നും ചെയ്യാനില്ല. ഡിസ്ക് പാര്*ട്ടീഷനിങ്, ഫയല്* കോപ്പി  ചെയ്യല്* , ബൂട്ട് ലോഡര്* ഇന്*സ്റ്റാള്* ചെയ്യല്* ഗ്രബ് ഇന്*സ്റ്റാള്*  ചെയ്ത് അപ്ഡേറ്റ് ചെയ്യുക തുടങ്ങിയ പ്രവര്*ത്തികളാണ് ഈ സമയം  പ്രധാനമായും   നടക്കുന്നത്.   ഇന്*സ്റ്റലേഷന്* കഴിഞ്ഞാല്* റീബൂട്ട് ചെയ്യുക
ഇത് ബൂട്ട് ലോഡര്* മെനു. ഡീഫാള്*ട്ട് ടം ഔട്ട് 10  സെക്കന്റാണ്, അതിനുള്ളില്* ആരോ കീ ഉപയോഗിച്ച് വിന്*ഡോസോ ലിനക്സൊ  തിരഞ്ഞെടുക്കാം.



ഇന്*സ്റ്റലേഷന്* പൂര്*ത്തിയാക്കി ഉബുണ്ടു ഓ.എസ്  ലോഡായിരിക്കുന്നു.

----------


## Warlord

thanks mashe.......

----------


## Santi

thanks mashe ..first page il ittitundu .....

----------


## Rahul07

> thanks mashe ..first page il ittitundu .....



well santino bro
are using ubunto alone ?

----------


## Santi

> well santino bro
> are using ubunto alone ?


ya........ :Celebrate005:

----------


## ParamasivaM

Ivide ubuntu kidilan marketing aanallo....  :Celebrate005:   :Celebrate005:   :Celebrate005:   :Celebrate005:

----------


## Leader

communistkarude oro kashtapadukal  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Santi

> communistkarude oro kashtapadukal


free aayittu open source aayi kittiyal thanne windows nekkal better aanu linux..... :Choriyal:  :Choriyal:

----------


## Leader

> IT @ School ubuntu vil orupadu educational packages undu...
> 
> windows il orikkalum ithu ulppeduthal kazhiyilla...
> 
> ippol padanam rasakaravum kooduthal informative um aayi maariyirikkunnu..


ividunnu ubuntu-vil open office padichu irangiyittu oru IT joli nedi IT company-il chennu MS Word and Excel ariyan pattathe poyal enthu cheyyum.. education must be worth , ivide hate campaign onnum alla vendathu.. 

ithokke chumma communist pidi vashi... itharam udaips illarunnel ethra nalla support kittumayirunnu ee party-ku.

ishatmullavar avaravude sahacharyam vechu oronnu use cheyyunnu, thats it.

btw, mash paranja ee programs Windows-il pattilla ennu parayan kaaranam???  :Laughing:

----------


## Aromal

> ividunnu ubuntu-vil open office padichu irangiyittu oru IT joli nedi IT company-il chennu MS Word and Excel ariyan pattathe poyal enthu cheyyum.. education must be worth , ivide hate campaign onnum alla vendathu.. 
> 
> ithokke chumma communist pidi vashi... itharam udaips illarunnel ethra nalla support kittumayirunnu ee party-ku.
> 
> ishatmullavar avaravude sahacharyam vechu oronnu use cheyyunnu, thats it.
> 
> btw, mash paranja ee programs Windows-il pattilla ennu parayan kaaranam???


open office padicha eathu oralkkum microsoft office use cheyyam...

innathe soft engineers okke computer padichittallallo joli kittiyathu..

mechanichel padichavar vare soft engineers aanu..

windows il ithokke pattanamenkil ithu install cheyyanam...

athinu vendi soft undakkam..

IT scool ubuntu vil avar thanne customize cheythu tharum..

so install cheythal ella programme um ready...

windows il athu cheyyan pattillallo

----------


## Santi

> ividunnu ubuntu-vil open office padichu irangiyittu oru IT joli nedi IT company-il chennu MS Word and Excel ariyan pattathe poyal enthu cheyyum.. education must be worth , ivide hate campaign onnum alla vendathu.. 
> 
> ithokke chumma communist pidi vashi... itharam udaips illarunnel ethra nalla support kittumayirunnu ee party-ku.
> 
> ishatmullavar avaravude sahacharyam vechu oronnu use cheyyunnu, thats it.
> 
> btw, mash paranja ee programs Windows-il pattilla ennu parayan kaaranam???


ubuntu recommend cheyanthu free aythondum open source aaythondum windows kuthaka aaythondonnum alla ...linux better aanu ..windows oru inferior product aanu (mac ne ethirkanillallo ..)...aalkarkku linux ne patti ulla tettdarnakal mattunnu enne ullu.....it professionals nu alla sada users nu aanu ithu recommend cheyanathu ......

----------


## Leader

ububtu mosam anennu paranjillallo...  :Laughing:  thalkallam use cheyyan nivarthiyilla. dual OSnodu thalparyavum illa. Never did it in last 10 yrs.....

Happy with Windoes, will buy 7 soon...

----------


## Harry

> ububtu mosam anennu paranjillallo...  thalkallam use cheyyan nivarthiyilla. dual OSnodu thalparyavum illa. Never did it in last 10 yrs.....
> 
> Happy with Windoes, will buy 7 soon...


Windows  :Rockon:

----------


## Aromal

*Photoshop nu pakaram use cheyyavunna onnanu Gimp*

----------


## Santi

> Windows


linux aayirunnu majority enkil ningade company pootti poyene ... :Read:

----------


## Aromal

> ividunnu ubuntu-vil open office padichu irangiyittu oru IT joli nedi IT company-il chennu MS Word and Excel ariyan pattathe poyal enthu cheyyum.. education must be worth , ivide hate campaign onnum alla vendathu.. 
> 
> ithokke chumma communist pidi vashi... itharam udaips illarunnel ethra nalla support kittumayirunnu ee party-ku.
> 
> ishatmullavar avaravude sahacharyam vechu oronnu use cheyyunnu, thats it.
> 
> btw, mash paranja ee programs Windows-il pattilla ennu parayan kaaranam???


Mr. rens

ningal mattoru kaaryam manassilakkanam

windows schoolukalil use cheyyanamenkil pirated use cheyyan pattilla...

Govt schoolukalil pirated upayogichal athu vere vishayamakum...

keralathile ella highschool ilum higher secondery yilum innu ishtam pole sys undu...

mikka schoolilum 4 um 5 um computer lab aanu...

palakkad eattavum valiya schoolil ulla sys nte ennam 80 aanu..

ithilokke microosft office upyogikkanamenkil ulla paau onnu nokku..

athepole schoolukalil computer padanam ennal word um spread sheetm maathramalla padippikkunnathu...

IT sahayathode mattu vishayangal aanu padippikkunnathu..

----------


## Santi

> ububtu mosam anennu paranjillallo...  thalkallam use cheyyan nivarthiyilla. dual OSnodu thalparyavum illa. Never did it in last 10 yrs.....
> 
> Happy with Windoes, will buy 7 soon...


ningalkokke vayasiylle ini puthiyathonnum try cheyyan thonilla ..achudandan mania..... :Giveup:

----------


## Leader

> Mr. rens
> 
> ningal mattoru kaaryam manassilakkanam
> 
> windows schoolukalil use cheyyanamenkil pirated use cheyyan pattilla...
> 
> Govt schoolukalil pirated upayogichal athu vere vishayamakum...
> 
> keralathile ella highschool ilum higher secondery yilum innu ishtam pole sys undu...
> ...


ubuntu-vil padippikan use cheyyunnathinu equivalent tools windows-lum available anallo...

but, I understand the cost of acquiring the Windows license.

mattu naadukalil engane anavo? 


Windows Lite, Office Lite okke varendiyirikunnu for home use.

----------


## Leader

> ningalkokke vayasiylle ini puthiyathonnum try cheyyan thonilla ..achudandan mania.....


njan paranjallo enikku maaran pattilla because of professional reasons. Dual OS-nodu thalparyavum illa.

bhavyil enthu cheyyum ennu parayan pattilla, pidivashi onnum enikkilla.

----------


## Santi

> njan paranjallo enikku maaran pattilla because of professional reasons. Dual OS-nodu thalparyavum illa.
> 
> bhavyil enthu cheyyum ennu parayan pattilla, pidivashi onnum enikkilla.




sql server ethu os il ninnu venelum access cheythoode ...

----------


## Leader

> sql server ethu os il ninnu venelum access cheythoode ...


pattilla.....

enikku IT/Computer onnum craze alla. vere pani onnum kittan ulla vivaram, swadheenam onnum illathondu ithil vannu keri... thats it. 

ippo enikku upakaramullathu windows...

----------


## Santi

> pattilla.....


njan angane munpu cheythapole thonundu ..urapilla ... :Confused:  linux il my sql nte 3 rd party interface undu athil mssql driver install cheythal sada paripadikal okke nadakkum ennu thonunnu ...


btw kerala mochana yatra kku oru thread idu.... :Meeting:

----------


## Santi

> pattilla.....
> 
> enikku IT/Computer onnum craze alla. vere pani onnum kittan ulla vivaram, swadheenam onnum illathondu ithil vannu keri... thats it. 
> 
> ippo enikku upakaramullathu windows...


vivaram onnum illathe thanne  company kanathaya kireedom anweshikkan america vare ayachille ...... :Meeting:

----------


## Leader

> vivaram onnum illathe thanne company kanathaya kireedom anweshikkan america vare ayachille ......


 :Laughing:  IT-il excel cheyyan valiya vivaram onnum vendanne... kurachu common sense and pnne vere ethandokkeyo (define cheyyan pattathathu)

Engineers okke IT-il joli cheyyunnathu kashtam thanne, nalla talents okke waste avunnu.

----------


## Warlord

> communistkarude oro kashtapadukal



Pand computerne ethirthathinte prayashchitham........... :Beach1:

----------


## Rahul07

> Ivide ubuntu kidilan marketing aanallo....


  +1...................

----------


## Rahul07

> ya........


to bad so u wont be using any new
softwares 
hehe

----------


## Rahul07

> linux aayirunnu majority enkil ningade company pootti poyene ...


lolz
they are company bro
they would shift from one thing to another
don't expect them to close down with windows failure  :Headbonk:

----------


## Santi

> lolz
> they are company bro
> they would shift from one thing to another
> don't expect them to close down with windows failure


avardethu antivirus company aanu... :Giveup:

----------


## Rahul07

check the amount of desktop users in wiki
even if u start campaign also 
it wont change 
people would definitely stick with windows

----------


## Rahul07

there are tons of promotion for linux
still the no.of people using linux haven't 
increased 
definitely few of them have started using along with windows
but they aren't just using linux alone

----------


## Rahul07

btw bro
have heard of Hiren's boot cd ?

----------


## Santi

> check the amount of desktop users in wiki
> even if u start campaign also 
> it wont change 
> people would definitely stick with windows


maruthi 800 nte atra benz s class indayil illa .....so popularity il onnum valiya karyam illa ...quality il aanu karyam..... :Wink:

----------


## Harry

> maruthi 800 nte atra benz s class indayil illa .....so popularity il onnum valiya karyam illa ...quality il aanu karyam.....


 
athu thanenya njangalum parayunnathu. maruthi 800nte athrayum Reva illa. qulity undaayirunnenkil enne kadathi vettiyene  :elephant:

----------


## Santi

> athu thanenya njangalum parayunnathu. maruthi 800nte athrayum Reva illa. qulity undaayirunnenkil enne kadathi vettiyene


linux nie karyam parayumbol ningal enthina 7 ne vista aayi compare cheyyane .. :Tongue: 


 ningal ippolum symantec il thanne alle ...windows istapedunthu swabavikam.... :Hang:

----------


## Harry

> linux nie karyam parayumbol ningal enthina 7 ne vista aayi compare cheyyane ..
> 
> 
> ningal ippolum symantec il thanne alle ...windows istapedunthu swabavikam....


apol linux revayude std. polumillalle. verum toy caraanalle 

linuxilum virus undallo.  :rules: 

The First Linux Virus

----------


## Santi

> apol linux revayude std. polumillalle. verum toy caraanalle 
> 
> linuxilum virus undallo. 
> 
> The First Linux Virus


virus undu windows il ullathinte 1% matre ullu ennu matram ... :Order: 


btw ningal eethu browser aanu upayogikkane..... :DJ:

----------


## Harry

> virus undu windows il ullathinte 1% matre ullu ennu matram ...
> 
> 
> btw ningal eethu browser aanu upayogikkane.....


IE

koothara mozilla ishttamalla  :Meeting:

----------


## Santi

> IE
> 
> koothara mozilla ishttamalla


thats all your owner .... :Crying: ..ie better aanu ennu karthunavar okke windows upayogikanthu thanne aanu nallathu .... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

btw njan opera aanu use cheyyane .... :Read:

----------


## Leader

> apol linux revayude std. polumillalle. verum toy caraanalle 
> 
> linuxilum virus undallo. 
> 
> The First Linux Virus





> virus undu windows il ullathinte 1% matre ullu ennu matram ...
> 
> 
> btw ningal eethu browser aanu upayogikkane.....


onnu popular ayikkotte, virus valare manoharamayi thanne vannolum...

Browser IE thanne best, at this moment. ethu site-um render cheyyum ennurappullathu IE-yil anu.

Firefox use cheyyarundu. Opera use cheythirunnu, ettavum bore ayi thonniyathu opera anu.

----------


## Rahul07

> maruthi 800 nte atra benz s class indayil illa .....so popularity il onnum valiya karyam illa ...quality il aanu karyam.....


bro i will tell u a basic thing
if u do some project works in linux
and if u want to take print out where will u go ?

all shops in kerala got only windows
none of them got linux

rite now linux is highly incompatible

may be in 5-10years it might change 
as if now its better to be with windows rather than
being with linux 

btw it would be good for people who use pc for single purpose

for multi purpose guys 
who got lots of needs to satisfy
windows is better choice  :Shout:

----------


## Rahul07

For eg 
if u want to do audio editing 
u wont get features of adobe audition 
in any linux programs available

----------


## Aromal

> For eg 
> if u want to do audio editing 
> u wont get features of adobe audition 
> in any linux programs available


audio video editing , cd burning okke easy aayi nadakkum..

ellathinum inbuilt software undu...

upayogichu nokki ishtamayillel kuttam parayam...

chumma kettarivu maathram vechu adichu vidathe

----------


## Rahul07

> audio video editing , cd burning okke easy aayi nadakkum..
> 
> ellathinum inbuilt software undu...
> 
> upayogichu nokki ishtamayillel kuttam parayam...
> 
> chumma kettarivu maathram vechu adichu vidathe


machu u dont know about adobe audition thatz y u said 
like that
first u just google about adobe audition 
then shout here

----------


## ParamasivaM

Ivide vannu vannu ippo windows/ubuntu comparison vare aayo   :Doh:   :Doh:   :Doh:   :Doh:  ..   :Mad:

----------


## nryn

> machu u dont know about adobe audition thatz y u said 
> like that
> first u just google about adobe audition 
> then shout here


Ever heard abou Wine? Audition okke putu pole odum Wine install chaiythaal. In fact almost all windows applications does. Then you mentioned about taking printouts. Keralathil ethu cafe il aanu .doc and .pdf read chaiyaathathu? Ee formatil file save chiaytha maathram mathiyallo. First google about OSS and Linux, then shout here.

----------


## nryn

> onnu popular ayikkotte, *virus valare manoharamayi thanne vannolum...*
> 
> Browser IE thanne best, at this moment.* ethu site-um render cheyyum ennurappullathu IE-yil anu.*
> 
> Firefox use cheyyarundu. Opera use cheythirunnu, ettavum bore ayi thonniyathu opera anu.


Seriously? FF nte athra compatibility IE kku enthaayalum illa. Corporate applications il IE specific settings undu. But normal users access chaiyunna ella sites ilum FF has more compatibility, Opera even more so.

Virus cannot effect at kernel level. Architecture angane aanu. You have to explicitly grant permission to do that. Windows 7 ilum virus kettaan paadaanu. User has to be stupid. Windows ile pole worms onnum varilla. Athu urappaanu.

----------


## Rahul07

> Ever heard abou Wine? Audition okke putu pole odum Wine install chaiythaal. In fact almost all windows applications does. Then you mentioned about taking printouts. Keralathil ethu cafe il aanu .doc and .pdf read chaiyaathathu? Ee formatil file save chiaytha maathram mathiyallo. First google about OSS and Linux, then shout here.


if u can install wine to run windows apps
then we can install other programs in windows 
to get features of linux  :Very Happy: 
for ur information
there are more apps and customization available
for windows than linux
as wiki info's show 
desktop users prefer windows over linux

----------


## kunjachan

Ultimate Edition
Ubuntu UE Graphics 7 nekkal valare better aanu :Hi: .
pinne pendrive okke enthellaam virus aanu kerunnathennu daivathinariyaam windows il ninnum scan cheyyumpol windows il kuthiya pendrive il ninnum oru 1000-3000 virus ne vare pidikkaarundu(college ile systems il) Same systethil Open suse il keri pendrive kuthiyaal otta virus um kerunnumilla :Taunt: 
ippo sthiram cmd il keri attrib /s /d  -h  -r -s   adikkane neramollu pendrive ile files kaanan :Shout:

----------


## kallan pavithran

Windows il desktop users kooduthal undavam, because linux user friendly aayath adutha kaalathanu. ennittum linux use cheyunnavarude count valare koodiyittund ipol...

But advanced fieldil okke linux aanu kooduthal use cheyunath. server marketil linux inte half polum share windows inu illa (due to its securiy feature)...

enthinu kooduthal parayanam, nammude forumkeralam server vare linux server anu...

ps: what gate's law is in every 18 months, the speed of software halves.!!

----------


## Rahul07

> Windows il desktop users kooduthal undavam, because linux user friendly aayath adutha kaalathanu. ennittum linux use cheyunnavarude count valare koodiyittund ipol...
> 
> But advanced fieldil okke linux aanu kooduthal use cheyunath. server marketil linux inte half polum share windows inu illa (due to its securiy feature)...
> 
> enthinu kooduthal parayanam, nammude forumkeralam server vare linux server anu...
> 
> ps: what gate's law is in every 18 months, the speed of software halves.!!


if linux was priced at the same rate as windows
i dont think it would have come up to this level

----------


## kunjachan

> if linux was priced at the same rate as windows
> i dont think it would have come up to this level


piracy illaarunnel valid aaya arguement thanne  :drunken:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> if linux was priced at the same rate as windows
> i dont think it would have come up to this level


anganeyenkil njan parayum, linux adyam innu kanunna pole irangukayum piracy ivide thadayukayum cheythirunnenkil ivide windows vangan aarum undavillarnnu :Fight1:

----------


## Leader

> anganeyenkil njan parayum, linux adyam innu kanunna pole irangukayum piracy ivide thadayukayum cheythirunnenkil ivide windows vangan aarum undavillarnnu


Linux adyam irangiyirunnel enna argument valid anu.. piracy valid ano? piracy illarunnel computer-noppam OS enna culture koodi vannene.

Home OS piracy windows serious ayi edukkunnilla ennurappalle... but they can release a Windows 7 Lite, Office 2010 Lite as free for home users. I guess,it may come soon!

----------


## Harry

> Windows il desktop users kooduthal undavam, because linux user friendly aayath adutha kaalathanu. ennittum linux use cheyunnavarude count valare koodiyittund ipol...
> 
> But advanced fieldil okke linux aanu kooduthal use cheyunath. server marketil linux inte half polum share windows inu illa (due to its securiy feature)...
> 
> enthinu kooduthal parayanam, nammude forumkeralam server vare linux server anu...
> 
> ps: what gate's law is in every 18 months, the speed of software halves.!!


 
verutheyalla ithrayum error vannathu  :drunken:

----------


## Leader

> verutheyalla ithrayum error vannathu


 :Laughing:  ......................

----------


## Balram

kidilan topic... 

vote Linux nu thanne  :salut:  

Windows nte 2000 thottu 7 vare njan use cheydhittundu... but Ubuntu vannapol aanu computer engane fast aaye use cheyyam ennu manassilkkiyadhu...  :salut:  

windows OS edhu computer il ittalum max 5 months il kooduthal pogilla... appolekum slow aagan thudangum... pani kittum.. angane neendu neendu pogum...  :Sad:  

Windows . :pukel:   :Yuk:  

now i like Mac...  :Blushing:   :Wub:

----------


## veecee

> kidilan topic... 
> 
> vote Linux nu thanne  
> 
> Windows nte 2000 thottu 7 vare njan use cheydhittundu... but Ubuntu vannapol aanu computer engane fast aaye use cheyyam ennu manassilkkiyadhu...  
> 
> windows OS edhu computer il ittalum max 5 months il kooduthal pogilla... appolekum slow aagan thudangum... pani kittum.. angane neendu neendu pogum...  
> 
> Windows .  
> ...


nee putiya ethu lap anu eduthathu :Unsure:

----------


## nryn

> Linux adyam irangiyirunnel enna argument valid anu.. piracy valid ano? piracy illarunnel computer-noppam OS enna culture koodi vannene.
> 
> Home OS piracy windows serious ayi edukkunnilla ennurappalle... but they can release a Windows 7 Lite, Office 2010 Lite as free for home users. I guess,it may come soon!


Windows 7 lite is useless. Limited multitasking. MS was planning to release it.

----------


## nryn

> if u can install wine to run windows apps
> then we can install other programs in windows 
> to get features of linux 
> for ur information
> there are more apps and customization available
> for windows than linux
> as wiki info's show 
> desktop users prefer windows over linux


Application availability Windows il aanelum, application discovery and install is a breeze of Linux. I am talking about Ubuntu variants here. 1000s of applications can be installed without resorting to downloading from their websites from the software center. These apps will be automatically updated as well! You will be able to use get alternatives of most, if not all applications that an average user uses in Linux very, very easily. Almost 75% of them out of the box. For those applications which there are no/lesser alternatives, there is Wine. Pretty certain that your average Joe don't need those software at all. One thing I would grant, it is not that easy to install software out of the repository. Its as difficult or a wee bit more than installing software in Windows.

I am pretty certain that you have not used a recent variant of Ubuntu.

----------


## nryn

I will probably install Mint 10 today. Weekend il download chaiythu, ente pazhaya partitions il ninnum kure data recover chaiythu. Windows 7 slow aayi thudangi, its time to use it just for the games. NTFS partition thanne aanu prashnam.

----------


## Rahul07

> anganeyenkil njan parayum, linux adyam innu kanunna pole irangukayum piracy ivide thadayukayum cheythirunnenkil ivide windows vangan aarum undavillarnnu


windows oru private annu
so lots of promotion will be going
so it will definitely click .............. :Gunsmilie: 
not only that y dont u think game makers 
release windows supported edition ?

all the game makers get certain amount from Microsoft  :Whistle1:

----------


## Rahul07

> Linux adyam irangiyirunnel enna argument valid anu.. piracy valid ano? piracy illarunnel computer-noppam OS enna culture koodi vannene.
> 
> Home OS piracy windows serious ayi edukkunnilla ennurappalle... but they can release a Windows 7 Lite, Office 2010 Lite as free for home users. I guess,it may come soon!


yes if ubunto grows then they will

----------


## Rahul07

> Application availability Windows il aanelum, application discovery and install is a breeze of Linux. I am talking about Ubuntu variants here. 1000s of applications can be installed without resorting to downloading from their websites from the software center. These apps will be automatically updated as well! You will be able to use get alternatives of most, if not all applications that an average user uses in Linux very, very easily. Almost 75% of them out of the box. For those applications which there are no/lesser alternatives, there is Wine. Pretty certain that your average Joe don't need those software at all. One thing I would grant, it is not that easy to install software out of the repository. Its as difficult or a wee bit more than installing software in Windows.
> 
> I am pretty certain that you have not used a recent variant of Ubuntu.


yeah
basically i have got hiren's boot cd for windows
so i am addicted to windows 
may be u should also try hiren's boot cd
its features are so much 

btw to all those who got windows
check out hiren's boot cd 
u all will like it  :Cool2:

----------


## John Raj

ee thread kandu njaaan ippo ubuntu aaakki... :Laughing:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ee thread kandu njaaan ippo ubuntu aaakki...


Athaanu...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> I will probably install Mint 10 today. Weekend il download chaiythu, ente pazhaya partitions il ninnum kure data recover chaiythu. Windows 7 slow aayi thudangi, its time to use it just for the games. NTFS partition thanne aanu prashnam.


Installed windows 7 about 1 year ago... Formatted ''c'' drive 4 times... paranjittu kaaryamilla... antivirus undenkilum virus kayarum... :Sad:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> verutheyalla ithrayum error vannathu



windows servernekaal nallath linux servers thanne. pinne errors varunath server configurationte problem anu. not becos of OS, then vbulletin errorum. better configuration server anel oru problevum undakilla.

----------


## Leader

> yes if ubunto grows then they will


NTFS polikkenda time ayi  :Laughing:

----------


## Santi

> NTFS polikkenda time ayi


ningal matti ellelum happy alle..... :Laughing:

----------


## Leader

> ningal matti ellelum happy alle.....


ente happiness-mayi ithinu iru bandhavumilla... ella masavum sal kittiyal mathi.

----------


## kunjachan

*പപ്പി ലിനക്*സ് -എളുപ്പത്തില്* ഉപയോഗിക്കാന്* ഒരു ഓപ്പറേറ്റിങ് സിസ്റ്റം* 
Posted on: 23 Jan 2011 

സ്വതന്ത്ര  സോഫ്ട്*വേറുകളുടെ ഉപയോഗം നാള്*ക്കുനാള്* വര്*ധിച്ചുവരികയാണ്.  മൈക്രോസോഫ്ടിന് ബദലായി രംഗത്തെത്തിയ ലിനക്*സ് അധിഷ്ഠിത ഉബുണ്ടു ഉദാഹരണം.  ലിനക്*സ് പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോമില്* നിര്*മ്മിച്ച മറ്റൊരു ഓപ്പറേറ്റിങ് സിസ്റ്റമാണ്  പപ്പി ലിനക്*സ്. 'ഉപയോഗിക്കാന്* എളുപ്പം'- അതാണ് പപ്പി ലിനക്*സിന്റെ  പ്രഖ്യാപിത മുദ്രാവാക്യം. അതിന്റെ പുതിയ പതിപ്പാണ് പപ്പി ലൂസിഡ് പപ്പി 5.2. 

വിന്*ഡോസ്, ഉബുണ്ടു എന്നിവയെപ്പോലെ  ഒരു പൂര്*ണ ഓപ്പറേറ്റിങ് സിസ്റ്റമാണ് പപ്പി ലിനക്*സ്.  ഉപയോഗിക്കാനും  കൊണ്ടുനടക്കാനും എളുപ്പം. വേര്*ഡ് പ്രൊസസ്സര്*, സ്*പ്രെഡ്ഷീറ്റ്,  ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ് ബ്രൗസര്*, ഗെയിംസ്, ഇമേജ് എഡിറ്റര്* തുടങ്ങി അത്യാവശ്യം  വേണ്ട എല്ലാ സോഫ്ട്*വേറുകളും ഇതിലുണ്ട്.  മറ്റ് സോഫ്ട്*വേറുകള്*  ഇന്*സ്റ്റാള്* ചെയ്യാന്* സഹായിക്കുന്ന സംവിധാനവും (GUI Puppy Software  Installer) ലഭ്യമാണ്. കുറഞ്ഞ കോണ്*ഫിഗരേഷനുള്ള കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറുകളിലും  പ്രവര്*ത്തിപ്പിക്കാം എന്നതാണ് ഇതിന്റെ സവിശേഷത. 

കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറില്* പൂര്*ണമായി ഇന്*സ്റ്റാള്* ചെയ്യാതെ തന്നെ, പെന്*ഡ്രൈവ്  വഴിയോ എസ്.ഡി.കാര്*ഡ് മുഖേനയോ സിഡിയില്* നിന്നോ പപ്പി ലിനക്*സ്  പ്രവര്*ത്തിപ്പിക്കാന്* കഴിയും. കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറില്* നിലവിലുള്ള ഓപ്പറേറ്റിങ്  സിസ്റ്റത്തെ വിഭജിക്കുകയോ ഏതെങ്കിലും വിധത്തില്* തടസ്സം വരുത്താതെയോ പപ്പി  ലിനക്*സ് പ്രവത്തിപ്പിക്കാനാവും. കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറിന്റെ റാമില്* (RAM) മാത്രം  പ്രവര്*ത്തിപ്പിക്കാന്* കഴിയുമെന്ന പ്രത്യേകതയുമുണ്ട്. 

ഒരിക്കല്* ബൂട്ട് ചെയ്ത് കഴിഞ്ഞാല്* പിന്നെ സിഡിയോ പെന്*ഡ്രൈവോ  ഊരിയെടുത്താലും പപ്പി ലിനക്*സ് തടസ്സമില്ലാതെ പ്രവര്*ത്തിക്കും. സ്ഥിരം  ഒ.എസ്. ആയി ഇതിനെ വേണമെന്നുള്ളവര്*ക്ക്  ഫുള്* ഇന്*സ്റ്റലേഷന്* രീതിയും  ലഭ്യമാണ്. പ്രവര്*ത്തന സമയത്തെ ജോലികള്* പെന്*ഡ്രൈവില്* സേവ്  ചെയ്യുകയുമാവാം. ഏത് സിസ്റ്റത്തിലും ഒറ്റ മിനിറ്റുകൊണ്ട് പപ്പി ലിനക്*സ്  പ്രവര്*ത്തനക്ഷമമാകും. പഴയ കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറുകളില്* ഇത് മികച്ച സമയം തന്നെയാണ്. 

ഹാര്*ഡ് ഡിസ്*കുകള്* ഇല്ലാത്ത കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറുകളിലും പപ്പി ലിനക്*സ്  ഉപയോഗിക്കാം. പ്രൊസസറുകളുടെയും റാമിന്റെയും പഴക്കംകൊണ്ട് ഹാര്*ഡ്  ഡിസ്*കുകള്* തകരാറിലായി ഉപേക്ഷിച്ച കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറുകളെപ്പോലും പപ്പി ലിനക്*സ്  കൊണ്ട് പ്രവര്*ത്തിപ്പിക്കാനാകും. യു.എസ്.ബി.ഡ്രൈവ് വഴിയോ സിഡി വഴിയോ  ബൂട്ട് ചെയ്താല്* മതി. ചെയ്യുന്ന ജോലികള്* പെന്*ഡ്രൈവില്*  സൂക്ഷിക്കുകയുമാവാം. 

വൈറസ് ആക്രമണം കൊണ്ട് തുറക്കാന്* പറ്റാത്തതായ കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറുകളില്* പോലും  പപ്പി ലിനക്*സ് രക്ഷയ്*ക്കെത്തും. യു.എസ്.ബി. വഴി പപ്പി ലിനക്*സ്   ഉപയോഗിച്ച് അതിലുള്ള ആന്റിവൈറസുകളുടെ സഹായത്തോടെ സിസ്റ്റത്തിലെ വൈറസ്  കളയാനാകും. Autorun.inf എന്ന ദുഷ്ടപ്രോഗ്രാമിനെ (മാല്*വെയര്*) പോലും  എളുപ്പത്തില്* പപ്പി ലിനക്*സ് വഴി അമര്*ച്ച ചെയ്യാം.  

പപ്പി ലിനക്*സ് ഉപയോഗിക്കാന്* അതിന്റെ സൈറ്റായ http://puppylinux.org ലെത്തി,  അവിടുള്ള ISO Image ഡൗണ്*ലോഡ് ചെയ്ത് ബൂട്ടബിള്* സിഡി ഉണ്ടാക്കുക.  അതുപയോഗിച്ച് ഒരു തവണ ബൂട്ട് ചെയ്ത ശേഷം ആവശ്യമെങ്കില്*  യു.എസ്.ബി.ഡ്രൈവില്* ബൂട്ട് ചെയ്യുന്ന രീതിയില്* സെറ്റപ്പ് മെനുവിനെ,  യൂണിവേഴ്*സല്* ഇന്*സ്റ്റാളര്* (Puppy Universal Installer) ഉപയോഗിച്ച്  പെന്*ഡ്രൈവിലേക്ക് ഇന്*സ്റ്റാള്* ചെയ്യാം. വെറും 100 എംബി സംഭരണശേഷിയുള്ള  പെന്*ഡ്രൈവില്* പോലും പപ്പി ലിനക്*സ് ഇന്*സ്റ്റാള്* ചെയ്യാവുന്നതേയുള്ളു.  ഓപ്പണ്* ഓഫീസ് പാക്കേജ് ആവശ്യമെങ്കില്* മിനിമം 250 എംബിയെങ്കിലുമുള്ള  പെന്*ഡ്രൈവ് ആവശ്യമാണ്.

ലൂസിഡ് പപ്പി 5.2 എന്ന അപരനാമത്തില്* അറിയപ്പെടുന്നതാണ് പപ്പി ലിനക്*സിന്റെ  ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ പതിപ്പ്. മുമ്പത്തേതിനെക്കാള്* കൂടുതല്* വേഗമുള്ള ഈ  പതിപ്പിന് കൂടുതല്* ഭാഷകളെ പിന്തുണയ്ക്കാനാവും. ജി.യു.ഐ.മെനുവും ഇതിന്റെ  സവിശേഷതയാണ്. മുമ്പുണ്ടായിരുന്ന 'സീമങ്കി' ബ്രൗസറിന് പുറമെ, ഫയര്*ഫോക്*സ്,  ക്രോം തുടങ്ങിയ ബ്രൗസറുകളും ഇതില്* പ്രവര്*ത്തിക്കും. ഉബുണ്ടു  പാക്കേജുകളും ഉപയോഗപ്പെടുത്താനാകും. 

2003 ല്*  ബാരി കൗളര്* ആണ് പപ്പി ലിനക്*സിന്റെ ആദ്യ പതിപ്പ്  പുറത്തിറക്കിയത്. ലാറിഷോട്ട്, മൈക് അമാഡിയോ, പപ്പി കമ്മ്യൂണിറ്റി എന്നിവ  ചേര്*ന്നാണ് ഇപ്പോള്* പുതിയ പതിപ്പുകള്* ഇറക്കുന്നത്. 2006 ജൂണ്* ഒന്നിന്  രണ്ടാമത്തെ പതിപ്പ് പുറത്തിറങ്ങി. അതിപ്പോള്* ലൂസിഡ് പപ്പി 5.2 എന്ന  പതിപ്പിലെത്തി നില്*ക്കുന്നു. 
*
പിന്*കുറിപ്പ് :* ഇതേ രീതിയില്* പെന്*ഡ്രൈവില്* ബൂട്ട് ചെയ്യാവുന്ന ലിനക്*സ് അധിഷ്ഠിത ഓപ്പറേറ്റിങ് സിസ്റ്റങ്ങള്* വേറെയുമുണ്ട്. സ്ലാക്*സ് (Slax: your pocket operating system), ലിനക്*സ്-യു.എസ്.ബി (Linux USB), പെന്*ഡ്രൈവ് ലിനക്*സ് (Boot and run Linux from a USB flash memory stick | USB Pen Drive Linux), പ്ലോപ്പ് (Plop Linux - LiveCD, USB boot, PXE network boot, antivirus, rescue, partimage, NTFS, tftp, avast, f-prot)  തുടങ്ങിയവയെല്ലാം പപ്പി ലിനക്*സ് പോലെ സൗജന്യമായി ലഭിക്കുന്നതും സി.ഡി,  പെന്*ഡ്രൈവ് തുടങ്ങിയവ ഉപയോഗിച്ച് ബൂട്ട് ചെയ്യാവുന്നവയുമാണ്.

Mathrubhumi - Tech - ????? ???????? -????????????? ????????????? ??? ???????????? ????????

----------


## AslaN

Is there is any diffrence between ubuntu and mint ?

----------


## Aromal

http://www.forumkeralam.com/complain...ml#post3057890

ubuntune kaliyakki chirichathalle.. anubhavicho..

koothara microsoft

----------


## AslaN

Chrome and mf undayittu polum koothara explorer upyogikunaverku edu thane venam..

----------


## ParamasivaM

> http://www.forumkeralam.com/complain...ml#post3057890
> 
> ubuntune kaliyakki chirichathalle.. anubhavicho..
> 
> koothara microsoft


Vereyum browsers undallo.. njaan IE open cheyyaareyilla... chrome aanu eppolum  :Very Happy:

----------


## nryn

> Is there is any diffrence between ubuntu and mint ?


Ubuntu base chaiytha undaakkiya OS aanu Mint. Personally I prefer Mint to Ubuntu. Cleaner interface. All the required audio-video codecs are installed by default.

----------


## AslaN

> Ubuntu base chaiytha undaakkiya OS aanu Mint. Personally I prefer Mint to Ubuntu. Cleaner interface. All the required audio-video codecs are installed by default.


thankz bai ..njan eppol ubuntu 9.10 aanu use cheyunadu adu mattyittu mint install cheyatae..

----------


## nryn

> thankz bai ..njan eppol ubuntu 9.10 aanu use cheyunadu adu mattyittu mint install cheyatae..


Go for it. But direct upgrade from Ubuntu to Mint will not be possible I think. System onnu format chaiyaan okke pattumengil mint valare nallathaanu.

Edit: Format chaiyunnathinu munpu, Mint nte Install CD ittu setup onnu ottichu nokku. Mikkavaarum format chiayaathe thanne karyam nadakkum.

----------


## AslaN

Ee randu softwarekel thamil olla diffrence endava ..wine and vertualbox .

----------


## AslaN

> Go for it. But direct upgrade from Ubuntu to Mint will not be possible I think. System onnu format chaiyaan okke pattumengil mint valare nallathaanu.
> 
> Edit: Format chaiyunnathinu munpu, Mint nte Install CD ittu setup onnu ottichu nokku. Mikkavaarum format chiayaathe thanne karyam nadakkum.


bai njan install cheydu bt i dont know to set up an dial up conection

----------


## potohar

I have a Dell laptop pre-loaded with Vista. I want to install without disturbing current vista install. Is it fine, If I resize partition and install Ubuntu Gnu/Linux on it? Any Tips?

----------


## Santi

> I have a Dell laptop pre-loaded with Vista. I want to install without disturbing current vista install. Is it fine, If I resize partition and install Ubuntu Gnu/Linux on it? Any Tips?


dell il hard disk il oru portion windows um data back up okke aavum ...athondu partition cheyumbo sradikanam allel motham kolamz aakum.

----------


## breakingviews

ubuntu aanel disk onnum partition cheyyathe ethelum drivil except C install cheyyam like a software

----------


## potohar

> dell il hard disk il oru portion windows um data back up okke aavum ...athondu partition cheyumbo sradikanam allel motham kolamz aakum.


ഞാന്* പണ്ടേ ഉബുണ്ടു ഇന്*സ്റ്റാള്* ചെയ്തു!

ആദ്യം  വിന്*ഡോസ് പാര്*ട്ടീഷന്* റീസൈസ്സ് ചെയ്തു. 55GB ഫ്രീ സ്പേസ് കിട്ടി. അതില്* ഉബുണ്ടു ഇന്*സ്റ്റാള്* ചെയ്തു. വയര്*ലെസ്സ് കാര്*ഡ്ഡ് ഒക്കെ ഡിറ്റക്ട് ചെയ്തു. ഭംഗിയായി വര്*ക്ക്  ചെയ്യുന്നു. എല്ലാവര്*ക്കം എന്റെ നന്ദി. :thumleft:  :thumleft:

----------


## cinemabhranthan

thread owner paranajath ellam sheri thanne..but....enikishtam windows thanne :)

----------


## hitman87

which linux distros is better:
Fedora, Ubuntu, OpenSuse, Mint?

----------


## Santi

> which linux distros is better:
> Fedora, Ubuntu, OpenSuse, Mint?


ubuntu /mint aanu nallthu ...

----------


## KHILADI

windows 7 il lan set up cheyyunnathu :Engane:

----------


## hitman87

> ubuntu /mint aanu nallthu ...


thanks for the info..

----------


## AslaN

Mint  :Clap: ...pudiya ubuntunekalum better mint anu hitmanae .....pinae softwares and codecs okea allready installed annu ..


> which linux distros is better:
> Fedora, Ubuntu, OpenSuse, Mint?

----------


## hitman87

> Mint ...pudiya ubuntunekalum better mint anu hitmanae .....pinae softwares and codecs okea allready installed annu ..


does it have a software center as in Ubuntu?

----------


## AslaN

Yaa.......aveshyam ulla mika softwaresum all ready installed anu


> does it have a software center as in Ubuntu?

----------


## hitman87

anyways, installed ubuntu 11.04..

----------


## hitman87

previously, i installed Ubuntu using Wubi installer in Windows XP.
I have three partitions details of which are as follows:
Drive C: 14GB space
Drive D: 14GB space
Drive E: 7GB space

I installed Ubuntu 11.04 in Drive D.. Today, the update manager in ubuntu asked me to update to 11.10.. but the thing is it shows an error regarding not enough space..
Can anyone tell me how to increase the size of the ubuntu installation on drive D?

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> which linux distros is better:
> Fedora, *Ubuntu, OpenSuse*, Mint?


For me  as a desktop linux version opensuse  and Ubuntu is best ...fedora yum mint um onnum athar angottu pidichittu illaaa ...

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> previously, i installed Ubuntu using Wubi installer in Windows XP.
> I have three partitions details of which are as follows:
> Drive C: 14GB space
> Drive D: 14GB space
> Drive E: 7GB space
> 
> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 in Drive D.. Today, the update manager in ubuntu asked me to update to 11.10.. but the thing is it shows an error regarding not enough space..
> Can anyone tell me how to increase the size of the ubuntu installation on drive D?


Try this ..
troubleshooting - How to increase the partition size of Ubuntu installed under Windows? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange

----------


## kallan pavithran

> previously, i installed Ubuntu using Wubi installer in Windows XP.
> I have three partitions details of which are as follows:
> Drive C: 14GB space
> Drive D: 14GB space
> Drive E: 7GB space
> 
> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 in Drive D.. Today, the update manager in ubuntu asked me to update to 11.10.. but the thing is it shows an error regarding not enough space..
> Can anyone tell me how to increase the size of the ubuntu installation on drive D?


delete unnecessary files, ubuntu dont need 14GB for its installation. otherwise use some disk management utility and add space to 14GB and try a reinstallation  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> delete unnecessary files, ubuntu dont need 14GB for its installation. otherwise use some disk management utility and add space to 14GB and try a reinstallation


 Wubi  installation allaa parayaanpaattilaa ....aa drive il vera data kandekkum..disk management utilty vechu static partition resize cheyyaan pattillaa else sometyhing like gparted/parted in linux....i think he is asking about resizing existing D drive ...

----------


## Grand Master

Ubantuvil Windows software install avattille ?

----------


## ParamasivaM

Windows 8 developer edition innu delete cheythu... 2 weeks windows 7 + 8 DE

proper release aavatte.. ennittu 8 permanent aayittu idenam

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> Ubantuvil Windows software install avattille ?


ubanthu ennnu allla oru linux versionilum windows software direct  *install* aakillaa ..u can use windows programs in linux using Wine ...Wine makes it possible to run Windows programs alongside any           Unix-like operating system, particularly Linux.  At its heart,           Wine is an implementation of the Windows Application           Programing Interface (API) library, acting as a bridge between           the Windows program and Linux

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> Windows 8 developer edition innu delete cheythu... 2 weeks windows 7 + 8 DE
> 
> proper release aavatte.. ennittu 8 permanent aayittu idenam


 :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  use cheytha palarum paranju windows 8 kidilam aanennu ...engana undu inkal ?

----------


## ParamasivaM

> use cheytha palarum paranju windows 8 kidilam aanennu ...engana undu inkal ?


Yes.. kidu aanu... aero graphics okke kidu.. screenshots post cheythittund evideyo..  :Hi:

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> Yes.. kidu aanu... aero graphics okke kidu.. screenshots post cheythittund evideyo..


ok ..thanks ...

----------


## Grand Master

> ubanthu ennnu allla oru linux versionilum windows software direct  *install* aakillaa ..u can use windows programs in linux using Wine ...Wine makes it possible to run Windows programs alongside any           Unix-like operating system, particularly Linux.  At its heart,           Wine is an implementation of the Windows Application           Programing Interface (API) library, acting as a bridge between           the Windows program and Linux


Thanks . . . Thanks

----------


## hitman87

> For me  as a desktop linux version opensuse  and Ubuntu is best ...fedora yum mint um onnum athar angottu pidichittu illaaa ...





> Try this ..
> troubleshooting - How to increase the partition size of Ubuntu installed under Windows? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange


thank you very much..

----------


## hitman87

guys, i installed ubuntu 11.04 on a fresh laptop without doing any partition..
later on i installed windows 7 home premium..
the thing is i lost the ubuntu option.. i want the dual boot option..
and also my hard disk space is shown reduced (earlier 500GB to 290GB)..
Please help!!

----------


## Santi

> guys, i installed ubuntu 11.04 on a fresh laptop without doing any partition..
> later on i installed windows 7 home premium..
> the thing is i lost the ubuntu option.. i want the dual boot option..
> and also my hard disk space is shown reduced (earlier 500GB to 290GB)..
> Please help!!


partition cheythe ubuntu install chytha  pinne windows engane install cheyyan pattum... :Rolling Eyes:   ..adikavum windown veendum hard disk format cheythu ntfs aaki kanum....

----------


## potohar

> guys, i installed ubuntu 11.04 on a fresh laptop without doing any partition..
> later on i installed windows 7 home premium..
> the thing is i lost the ubuntu option.. i want the dual boot option..
> and also my hard disk space is shown reduced (earlier 500GB to 290GB)..
> Please help!!


Windows will have most probably overwritten/deleted Ubuntu Gnu/Linux.
as an administrator/default user , run:


```
diskmgmt.msc
```

You can see the partition arrangement using disk management. and if Ubuntu Gnu/Linux install exists there, Boot with Ubuntu Live cd  to restore Linux Boot Loader "Grub2". <<< I Think, this step will be confusing for new users.  "restore grub2 ubuntu" *⇒* ഗൂഗിളടിച്ചു നോക്കിയാല്* ഉത്തരം കിട്ടും

----------


## potohar

Anyone Using Gnu/Linux with Gnome-3.2.0 ?(Gnome Shell)

----------


## hitman87

> Windows will have most probably overwritten/deleted Ubuntu Gnu/Linux.
> as an administrator/default user , run:
> 
> 
> ```
> diskmgmt.msc
> ```
> 
> You can see the partition arrangement using disk management. and if Ubuntu Gnu/Linux install exists there, Boot with Ubuntu Live cd  to restore Linux Boot Loader "Grub2". <<< I Think, this step will be confusing for new users.  "restore grub2 ubuntu" *⇒* ഗൂഗിളടിച്ചു നോക്കിയാല്* ഉത്തരം കിട്ടും


thanks potohar..
and welcome to fk.. :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> Anyone Using Gnu/Linux with Gnome-3.2.0 ?(Gnome Shell)


 :Yendhada:  gnome shelll oooo ??? desktop manager allala gnome ...ee GNU linux ennu udesikkunna debian aannooo...

----------


## potohar

Gnome-3 puthiya Desktop Environment(Google)..ഉബുണ്ടു-വിലൊക്കെ ഉള്ള ഡെസ്ക്ട്ടോപ്പ്  . you know Linux has Gnome,Kde,Xfce,Lxde etc various Desktop Environments or window managers.
BTW, Gnu/Linux ennal Linux thanne.. enne pole Linux bhranthanmar anganeyum parayum ;) Debian is one of the oldest distros.
Here:
GNU/Linux naming controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> Gnome-3 puthiya Desktop Environment(Google)..ഉബുണ്ടു-വിലൊക്കെ ഉള്ള ഡെസ്ക്ട്ടോപ്പ് . you know Linux has Gnome,Kde,Xfce,Lxde etc various Desktop Environments or window managers.
> BTW, Gnu/Linux ennal Linux thanne.. enne pole Linux bhranthanmar anganeyum parayum ;) Debian is one of the oldest distros.
> Here:
> GNU/Linux naming controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
thankal gnome shell ennu paranja kondu chodichatha ..i know very well abt gnome:D



> Anyone Using Gnu/Linux with Gnome-3.2.0 ?(*Gnome Shell*)


nyyaan redhat linux 6.1 muthal use cheyyunnaa orallaa ( not talking about recent  enterprise release  RHEL 6.1 ) athayathu oru 11 years ayyee use cheyyunnu ..last 8 kollaam aayee linux il work cheyunnu .. good to hear linux ista pedunnaa orupadu aalukal ividayum undennnuu

----------


## potohar

@Gafoorkadosth: I have a brief stint with Redhat Linux somewhere 1999 or so during grad days. but from 2001, started trialling with Redhat Linux 7.1 or 7.2. but, quickly moved to Debian Woody!Sticked with Debian for these many years although have tested many of the distros like fedora,mandrake,gentoo,arch etc. Current setup I have is a mix of Testing and unstable branches of Debian.

I am more  of a Linux Desktop User than say a expert. However, I love messing with things I can handle(..like kernel recompiling or rebuilding packages etc). ;)

using Linux from 2002 almost exclusively for Personal use. 

Nice to Meet You and have You Here :)

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> @Gafoorkadosth: I have a brief stint with Redhat Linux somewhere 1999 or so during grad days. but from 2001, started trialling with Redhat Linux 7.1 or 7.2. but, quickly moved to Debian Woody!Sticked with Debian for these many years although have tested many of the distros like fedora,mandrake,gentoo,arch etc. Current setup I have is a mix of Testing and unstable branches of Debian.
> 
> I am more  of a Linux Desktop User than say a expert. However, I love messing with things I can handle(..like kernel recompiling or rebuilding packages etc). ;)
> 
> using Linux from 2002 almost exclusively for Personal use. 
> 
> Nice to Meet You and have You Here :)


Great  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  Nice to Meet You potohar

----------


## AslaN

Ubuntu ,mint aladae verae nalla linux operating system undo...

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> Ubuntu ,mint aladae verae nalla linux operating system undo...


*mandriva*, *open suse* okka kidilam aannnu ..*fedora* also

----------


## AslaN

Thankz ...pinae "unity " endava...pudiya ubuntu reviews vayichapol kandatha....


> *mandriva*, *open suse* okka kidilam aannnu ..*fedora* also

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

Unity is a desktop shell for GNOME. This is _not_  the same as a totally new desktop environment. A desktop shell is the  interface that you use. Unity will still use the same GNOME apps and  libraries that the current desktop does. 





Athanu exact definition ... ipool varunana gnome updates il ellaam unity yum kkooda koodiyittundu.... look below screenshot

----------


## AslaN

Pudiya ubuntu  engenae undu .

----------


## AslaN

I knw there is a software center for ubuntu/mint which provide all softwares....pakshe net ilatha systemthil engenae pudiya software download cheydu install cheyunadu.... :Help: ..linux upyogikan thudengiyadae ollu adukonda engenathe doubt oke chodikunadu ketto  :Help: ...pinae vcd linux sapport cheyila elae  :Thinking:

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> I knw there is a software center for ubuntu/mint which provide all softwares....pakshe net ilatha systemthil engenae pudiya software download cheydu install cheyunadu......linux upyogikan thudengiyadae ollu adukonda engenathe doubt oke chodikunadu ketto ...pinae vcd linux sapport cheyila elae



which software u r trying to install ...yengana install cheyyuunathu ennullathu depend  upon what type of package .

Softwares pala reetiyil available aannnu.. windows il  .exe, msi files okka aayee varillaa athupola linux il .rpm, .deb,.bin types instabale available aannnu ... GUI ( grphical user interface) il click cheythal athokaka install cheyyaam ... command line il aanel orro sepcific package type rleated comamnds undu ..for example if it a rpm file u can install using rpm -ivh pakagename.rpm ... chilathu source code roopathila varunnathu ..oru tar file roopathil , athu untar cheythu nokkiyal readme file il install cheyyenda ways kanum ... 3-4 simple steps aannu normally ithram packages kalkku ullathu

untar the archive and cd to untareed directory

./configure

make

make install



oru mathrie ellaa softwares inum oru read me file kaanum athil ithellaam mention cheythirikkum

VCD yum DVD yum okka playable annnu .. VLC player okkaa linux ila yellaa versions ilum available aannnu .. A to Z formay linux il  usable aannnu ...if u r looking 4 any specifric type let me know.

u can ask any doubts with details ..ingana okkaa allaa  linux use cheyyaan kuduthal aalukalkku intrest varunnathu  :Clap3:

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> Pudiya ubuntu  engenae undu .


nyyaan personal use inu varshangal aayee opensuse + windows aarunnu use cheyunnaa...last 1 year aayee Ubuntu +  windows aayeee ... Ubuntu latest versions okaka kidu aannnu

----------


## potohar

I have "Ubuntu" on My Dell inspiron laptop. have recently upgraded it to "Oneric"- latest version of Ubuntu. it downloaded hell lot of unwanted packages totalling around 500 MB-glad it was on happy hours(free internet) :( 
 I use wireless router for Internet. I have to build broadcom driver module for every upgrade to new Kernel. same is the case after this upgrade also. wonder how new users will easily turn down Linux because of such issues. here is where Linux lacks. 


ഉബുണ്ടു കൊള്ളാട്ടൊ..പക്ഷേ, മള്*ട്ടിമീഡിയ(movies,dvds etc) കോഡെക്ക് ഡൌണ്*ലോഡ് ചെയ്യാന്* പറ്റാത്തവര്*ക്ക്  "Linux Mint"(similar to Ubuntu) ആവും എളുപ്പം. അതില്* എല്ലാം ഉണ്ടു്. ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റില്* കയറി ഡൌണ്*ലോഡ് ചെയ്യേണ്ട എന്ന് തോന്നണു. but, Linux Mint may be illegal carrying codecs etc without permission not paying royalty etc. but who cares? :Coool:

----------


## breakingviews

*Windows XP turns 10, enjoys its golden years and slow transition into retirement*

 		 		 			 				By Terrence O'Brien  posted Oct 25th 2011 8:33PM 			



  It's hard to believe that it was ten years ago today that Windows XP first hit retail shelves. It's even more astonishing when you realize that it was still the most popular operating system in the world  until the beginning of this month. The sun may finally be setting on  the stalwart OS that has powered countless home and business PCs (it  crossed the 400 million mark way back in 2006), but it's still number  two -- right behind it's youngest brother Windows 7 and well ahead of  the black sheep, Vista. Sure, our relationship with Microsoft's OS has  had its ups and downs, but it's clear we've developed an attachment to the ol' bird. After all, consumer demand kept it shipping on PCs until late 2010 and Redmond has pledged to support it until April 8th of 2014. If nothing else, XP will be remembered for its incredible resilience.

----------


## The Extremist

*Windows 7 Ultimate Lite x86 RTM Ghost (850Mb)*

----------


## The Extremist

guys,ningalkku windows 7 theme links venamenkil njan ivide post cheyyam with img previews,not frm microsoft official site

----------


## hitman87

installed ubuntu 11.10 on my compaq laptop.. nice looks..

----------


## Rayamanikyam

*ithu try cheythu nokku.....
u can download from the site below...or enne contact cheythal DVD free ayittu ayachu tharam(if it is in Kerala).....

Bharat Operating System Solutions | BOSSLinux

(Debiante customised version anu...with 22 Indian Language support)*

----------


## Rayamanikyam



----------


## AnWaR

machanz linux onnu try cheythu nokkan pokunnu...
sambhavam easy ano install cheyyanokke?

----------


## AnWaR

> installed ubuntu 11.10 on my compaq laptop.. nice looks..


windows illathe ubuntu matram mathiyo?
win serial problemz... :blackeye:

----------


## hitman87

> windows illathe ubuntu matram mathiyo?
> win serial problemz...


i am using windows and ubuntu simultaneously on the same machine..
its your wish.. if you want both you can install on the same machine..
ubuntu has everything!!

----------


## AnWaR

> i am using windows and ubuntu simultaneously on the same machine..
> its your wish.. if you want both you can install on the same machine..
> ubuntu has everything!!


i had to renstall sys and dont have backup win xp cd anyways..
so will have to go ubuntu on its own...

do u suggest just ubuntu or ubuntu server?

----------


## hitman87

> i had to renstall sys and dont have backup win xp cd anyways..
> so will have to go ubuntu on its own...
> 
> do u suggest just ubuntu or ubuntu server?


ubuntu will be light on the system.. and if you have internet, you can download the other softwares from the ubuntu software centre..

----------


## ParamasivaM

Ubuntu is good.. pakshe ottakku kollilla... have to be with windows 7 or mac OS as main ..

----------


## AnWaR

*installing ubuntu now...*



ee stepil continue adichittu kure neramayittum fan karangunna sound allathe adutha screenilottu pokunnillallo...

----------


## hitman87

> *installing ubuntu now...*
> 
> 
> 
> ee stepil continue adichittu kure neramayittum fan karangunna sound allathe adutha screenilottu pokunnillallo...


that is because you are downloading some programs from the ubuntu server.. it takes a long time... then the next screen will show..

----------


## hitman87

> Ubuntu is good.. pakshe ottakku kollilla... have to be with windows 7 or mac OS as main ..


why is it so?
one of my friends is using only ubuntu..

----------


## thomaslal

> why is it so?
> one of my friends is using only ubuntu..


using ubuntu alone might be a risk..we should always back up our data since there is a chance of crash at anytime..anyway i've dual booted ubuntu with windows 7..i rarely use windows 7..but windows is really trustable,because whenever i face some problem with ubuntu i depend on windows..and it never cheated me..one should use both..infact if we wanna learn more about open source os,we should use few os's like gentoo or slakware.

----------


## thomaslal

@anwar..
kurach wait cheythu noku..it might proceed well.
if you've any problems with ubuntu,pls pm me..i'm happy to help.

----------


## AnWaR

> @anwar..
> kurach wait cheythu noku..it might proceed well.
> if you've any problems with ubuntu,pls pm me..i'm happy to help.


thanks macha..njan thalkalam athu vittu as i got my windows xp pro cd back, which i had misplaced...
njan ubuntu try cheythapol internet connection problem arunnennu thonnunnu...
without connection try cheythapol ubuntu instal ayi..pakshe bhayangara slow pole thonni...

anyway thalkalam win xp pro thanne install cheythu..pinne ubuntu try cheyyam..thanks for help offer..will pm if needed.. :Cheers1:

----------


## thomaslal

> thanks macha..njan thalkalam athu vittu as i got my windows xp pro cd back, which i had misplaced...
> njan ubuntu try cheythapol internet connection problem arunnennu thonnunnu...
> without connection try cheythapol ubuntu instal ayi..pakshe bhayangara slow pole thonni...
> 
> anyway thalkalam win xp pro thanne install cheythu..pinne ubuntu try cheyyam..thanks for help offer..will pm if needed..


ubuntu s way faster than xp in terms of speed,boot n browsings..sorry to see that things din't work out quite well for you..xp is a legendary version from windows..since you're happy with it,it's better to continue with something which we like..take care.have a nice day.

----------


## kairalitv

ubuntu latest versions full bug anu.

----------


## hitman87

> ubuntu latest versions full bug anu.


Why do you say so?

----------


## potohar

Linux Mint 12 has got "MATE"(Which is Gnome2 fork) also packed along with Gnome3. It also contains "mint Gnome Shell extensions". 

Seems Like People miss Gnome2 a lot. Gnome3 atleast in Debian has serious problems with image rendering in apps like browsers,image viewers etc. that's another thing.

About - Linux Mint




> The biggest changes in Mint include the ability to choose from several new alternative desktops, including GNOME 3.2,  and "MGSE" (Mint Gnome Shell Extensions) -- a desktop layer sitting  atop GNOME 3.2 that lets users disable various components within MGSE to  get more of a GNOME  2.3 experience. The project has also included an  early version of the MATE project's MATE fork of GNOME 2.


Linux Mint 12 ships as distro's popularity soars

----------


## thomaslal

> ubuntu latest versions full bug anu.


athentha?last vanna 


> ubuntu latest versions full bug anu.


onieric ocelot kidu alle..it supports gnome too.

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Linux is excellent, I have it on two of my systems

----------


## manojmenonv

i will try to use both

----------


## thomaslal

> i will try to use both


ya dual boot rocks:)

----------


## potohar

Linux users:
those who are not fine with Gnome3(gnome-shell) or Ubuntu's Unity,  there are now 2 options. Gnome2 is forked and maintained as MATE.
But, a better option is soon available:
screenshot link: (join space  and try)
http:// is. gd/z56v3Z




> *Introducing Cinnamon*
>  With Gnome 2 no longer an option we lost one of the most important  upstream components our Linux Mint desktop was based on. Our entire  focus shifted from innovating on the desktop, to patching existing  alternatives such as Gnome Shell. We used MATE and MGSE to provide an  easier transition away from Gnome 2, but without being able to truly  offer an alternative that was better than Gnome 2. Both MATE and Gnome  Shell are promising projects but MATE’s ultimate goal is to replicate  Gnome 2 using GTK+ and Gnome Shell doesn’t provide what we need in a  desktop and is going in a direction we do not want to follow. So for  these reasons we’re designing a new desktop called Cinnamon, which  leverages new technology and implements our vision.
> 
>  If you like Linux Mint you’ll probably like Cinnamon. Both projects  share the same philosophy and the same vision of what a desktop should  be. In this vision, the computer works for you and makes it easy for you  to be productive. Things aren’t hidden away but easy to access. With  easy to use interfaces, a familiar layout, advanced technologies and  principles you’ve already got to to use in Linux Mint, you’ll quickly  find yourself at home. Configuration is also something important in  Cinnamon as one of its fundamental goals is to make you feel at home…  thus giving you the ability to change the way the desktop works, looks  and behave.
> Under the hood Cinnamon is forked from Gnome Shell and based on  Mutter and Gnome 3. It’s already available for Linux Mint 12, Ubuntu  11.10, Fedora 16, OpenSUSE 12.1 and Arch Linux and will soon make its  way (along with MGSE and MATE) to LMDE when Gnome 3.2 enters Debian  Testing.
>  The latest release, Cinnamon 1.1.3, brings stability and improvements  to what has already become our favorite desktop. Going forward,  Cinnamon will gain themes, extensions and a control center. It will  likely replace Gnome Shell / MGSE as the main desktop in Linux Mint, and  we will continue to support MATE (which goal and technology are  different but which is also getting better and better by the day).
> *A few cool things already in Cinnamon*
> 
> One unique bottom panel which you can auto-hide (and which location will be configurable in the future)Window list, “show desktop” button, systray icons and all the features introduced in MGSEA menu featuring the same layout as mintMenu, with options to add applications to favorites, to the desktop or to the panelCustom panel launchersA sound applet which lets you launch and control your music, and   switch your sound from your speakers to your headphones and vice-versa.


please join the space to read the link.
http:// blog .linuxmint. com/?p=1910

So, this Gnome3 Cinnamon(GTK3+ based) will be available for other distro users soon. it will say last salaam to original Gnome3 which looked and acted like smartphone User interface on a Desktop computer! frustrating many a loyal Gnome fellas.

----------


## teegy

> athentha?last vanna 
> 
> onieric ocelot kidu alle..it supports gnome too.


unity full alampanu 11.10 il, better to install gnome-shell.

allenkil kde install cheyyam.

----------


## thomaslal

> unity full alampanu 11.10 il, better to install gnome-shell.
> 
> allenkil kde install cheyyam.


ya unity ishtamaanel athu use cheyyaam.....allel kde,gnome or xfce angane ishtamullathenthum use cheyyaam....thats the greatness of linux...gnome um egathesham unity pole thanne<latest gnome has many bugs to be fixed>....entinere nammude classic thanne use cheyyamallo...<fallback session>........

----------


## potohar

For Ubuntu Oneric(Current) Gnome3 latest version available in this PPA:


```
#Gnome3
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu oneiric main 
deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu oneiric main
```

Cinnamon -Alternate for Gnome3:


```
#Cinnamon
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/merlwiz79/cinnamon-ppa/ubuntu/ oneiric main
deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/merlwiz79/cinnamon-ppa/ubuntu/ oneiric main
```

How to add Repositories:


```
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
```

----------


## AslaN

.deb files enganae anu install cheyunadu . :Help: 
i am trying to instal google earth...double click cheydapol software centeril open cheyunu but cannot open enu kanikukeya :Help:

----------


## hitman87

> .deb files enganae anu install cheyunadu .
> i am trying to instal google earth...double click cheydapol software centeril open cheyunu but cannot open enu kanikukeya


you can write down the following code in the terminal window:
sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb

where package_file is the name of the Google Earth software package file.
while doing so, the system may ask you the super user password.. enter it..

----------


## AslaN

> you can write down the following code in the terminal window:
> sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb
> 
> where package_file is the name of the Google Earth software package file.
> while doing so, the system may ask you the super user password.. enter it..


  sari akunilaa.. engenae kanikuka....file name njan rename cheydirunu..... :Yendhonnadhu:

----------


## potohar

@Aslan: You can use debi(gdebi) to resolve dependencies. but, many times, it fails, especially when apt repositories are not configured or enabled.
 if you have net connection configured, use Ubuntu's repositories to install Google earth or any other applications. in Linux, repositories carry most softwares needed. so no need to manually install.
regarding google earth, if you have a 64-bit ubuntu, it will be tough to install manually. because, 32-bit libraries are needed.
this:
ubuntuguide(dot)org/wiki/Ubuntu:Oneiric

----------


## AslaN

> @Aslan: *You can use debi(gdebi) to resolve dependencies. but, many times, it fails, especially when apt repositories are not configured or enabled.
>  if you have net connection configured, use Ubuntu's repositories to install Google earth* or any other applications. in Linux, repositories carry most softwares needed. so no need to manually install.
> regarding google earth, if you have a 64-bit ubuntu, it will be tough to install manually. because, 32-bit libraries are needed.
> this:
> ubuntuguide(dot)org/wiki/Ubuntu:Oneiric


engenaya install cheyendathu...

----------


## thomaslal

> engenaya install cheyendathu...


oru alternative paranju tharaam..
net connection undennu karuthunnu(ps-illengilum install chayyaam but chila .deb files dependencies satisfy chayyilla.dependency ennu paranjaal chila extra packages aanu which is required for that deb file to get installed properly.)
STEP1-first of all install gdebi(command- sudo apt-get install gdebi gdebi-core)
[about gdebi-.deb files install chayyan use cheyyunna application aanu gdebi.net connection illengil chilappol deb file install cheytheyyumbol dependencies not satisfied ennu varaan chance undu,athinte nameum avide thanne kaanum,aa dependency filesinte .deb filesum download cheyyendi varum<valya paniyaanu,i've tried it,aa dependency install cheyyanel athinu vere dependency vendivarum:(>]..
STEP2-k after installing gdebi,open terminal type "gdebi-gtk"(exclude double quotes) . 
STEP3-now u have gdebi opened.now click on file and select open,then browse for the .deb file,select it and install....hope u understood.sorry if confused you he he.

----------


## thomaslal

gdebi terminalil koodiyum use chayyaam.....a filename paranju thaa athinte exact command njaan idaam ...just copy paste it to ua terminal.
*important*-ethu directoryil(folder) aanu .deb file irikkunnathu ennum ariyanam(because aa directoryilekku aadyam ethanam inorder to install it).

----------


## hitman87

New Windows logo

----------


## hitman87

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGbaAQyz8Q0]Windows 8 Consumer Preview Official Demo - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## AslaN

thankz thomslal macha :thumbup.......

ee...launcher kaleyan vella vayium undo  :Death:

----------


## AslaN

> oru alternative paranju tharaam..
> 
> STEP3-now u have gdebi opened.now click on file and select open,then browse for the .deb file,select it and install....hope u understood.sorry if confused you he he.


last step onukudae explain cheyamo. :d'oh!: ......deb filil right click cheydu open with gdebi package installer click cheydu...but....error kanikunu........file is corrupted or you may not have the permission ennu kanikunu

----------


## AslaN

> gdebi terminalil koodiyum use chayyaam.....a filename paranju thaa athinte exact command njaan idaam ...just copy paste it to ua terminal.
> *important*-ethu directoryil(folder) aanu .deb file irikkunnathu ennum ariyanam(because aa directoryilekku aadyam ethanam inorder to install it).


filename :google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb

home/downloads

----------


## hitman87

> .deb files enganae anu install cheyunadu .
> i am trying to instal google earth...double click cheydapol software centeril open cheyunu but cannot open enu kanikukeya


Aslan, follow instructions as mentioned here

----------


## hitman87

Over 600,000 Apple Mac computers have been reportedly affected by a Trojan attack.

----------


## hitman87

Microsoft: Windows 8 coming this October.

----------


## hitman87

*Microsoft Office 2013 announced*

----------


## Deewana

Windows & Linux.. :Sneaky2:

----------


## NANBAN

Linux OS il *NVIDIA GPU* acceleration support cheyumo?

----------


## teegy

> Linux OS il *NVIDIA GPU* acceleration support cheyumo?


Which os? Debian okke support cheyyum

----------


## NANBAN

> Which os? Debian okke support cheyyum



Linux Mint 15 Olivia

http://www.linuxmint.com/

when i  installed this os ,there is no NVIDIA GPU acceleration support in softwares that i used like xillisoft etc ( thru wine)

----------


## NANBAN

Support Linux for GTA games

http://www.change.org/en-GB/petition...ames-for-linux

----------


## angel

This post requires you to click the Likes button to read this content.

----------

